# Ralentissements sur les MBPr 13' late 2013 ?



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Octobre 2013)

Bonsoir,

Jusqu'à présent, j'ai eu un MBP 15' early 2011, un MBAir 13' mid 2012, et là je pense que je vais prendre un MBPr 13' late 2013 (mon MBAir a eu un pb, et mon MBP 15' était trop gros, d'où mes changements réguliers). 

Mais cet aprem, je suis allé à l'Apple Store du Louvre, et bien que j'ai bien apprécié la machine, je ne comprends pas pourquoi il y a certains ralentissements graphiques ? Par exemple, quand on passe une app en plein écran, ou bien quand on la réduit, on voit quelques saccades, c'est bien moins fluide que sur mon MBA. Est-ce normal ou bien je n'ai pas eu de chance (même problème sur 2 machines) ?

Ca m'a un peu refroidit ... Des retours ?

Bonne soirée !


----------



## djrams10 (28 Octobre 2013)

bonsoir, effectivement, je viens de recevoir le miens et je suis decu des perfs. A tel point que j'ai appeler l'apple store. Ils m'ont fait faire quelques manip, mais pas de changements. En tous cas, pour eux c'est pas normal. Avant j'etais sur un Macbook air 1,8Ghz 4Go de ram core i7, et c'était plus fluide que sa. je comprend pas. Je suis un peu decu par sa. alors le service client apple m'a quand meme dit qu'il peux y avoir quelques bug vu que la machine viens de sortir et Mavericks aussi. Ils se peux qu'il y'ai des améliorations avec le temps, grâce au mise a jour. On verra bien la bécane est super, écran, poids, finesse, autonomie, mais un peu decu du rendu des perfs puisque c'est sensé être plus puissant, vraiment dommage car sinon c'est la machine parfaite. Enfin j'espère que sa va s'arranger.

---------- Post added at 20h06 ---------- Previous post was at 20h04 ----------

l'exemple le plus flagrant c'est quand je fais défiler ma bibliothèque itunes qui est asser charger, sa lague, c'est très désagréable! le pire c'était en synchronisant l'iphone, inutilisable.


----------



## Niarlatop (28 Octobre 2013)

La gestion du Retina n'est pas encore au point niveau performances, tu peux changer de machines autant de fois que tu veux, un Air sera plus fluide malheureusement sur certaines animations
Pour l'instant la fréquence processeur bride les performances, jusqu'à une hypothétique amélioration logicielle de l'algo. On peut raisonnablement espérer une telle mise à jour, étant donné qu'ils ont déjà fait des progrès en accélérant certaines anims par le GPU, la question reste quand


----------



## PDD (29 Octobre 2013)

J'ai aussi des ralentissements anormaux avec un nouveau MBPR 13" Haswell de base acheté vendredi passé. Simplement sur le chargement d'une page  d'un journal par exemple. Je n'ai jamais eu cela avec mon MBPR15" de décembre 2012...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (29 Octobre 2013)

Je vais attendre un peu avant de l'acheter dans ce cas ...


----------



## djrams10 (29 Octobre 2013)

ah toi aussi? je suis un peu decu, vraiment j'espère que sa changera avec une mise a jour. Je sais pas si les macbook pro retira début 2013 ont les memes ralentissements

---------- Post added at 21h46 ---------- Previous post was at 21h43 ----------

ba alors là je suis vraiment étonner, ils sortent un produit sensé être une bête de course avec des ralentissements graphiques? J'espere qu'il y'aura une mise a jour, alors si j'ai bien compris c'est comme sa depuis les 1er retina?!


----------



## fousfous (30 Octobre 2013)

Pas de problèmes pour moi.


----------



## robertodino (30 Octobre 2013)

@fousfous

Stp arrêté de dire: "pas de problème pour moi". 

Il y a des ralentissements chez nous et chez toi aussi (il est possible que tu sois moins susceptible aux lags, ou tout simplement plus tolérant de par nature). 

Moi aussi je suis déçu des performances actuelles sur ce modèle. Itunes lag, animations de l'os lag, gestion des signets dans Safari lag, Finder tous les documents lag. 

J'ai attendu cette génération justement pour éviter le problème des lags sur la RevA. Comme quoi...

A mon avis ils ne feront pas grand chose pour améliorer la fluidité...


----------



## fousfous (30 Octobre 2013)

Bah non je ne trouve pas que ça lag, et pourtant je n'aime pas la perte de fluidité.


----------



## dainfamous (30 Octobre 2013)

je me pose la question de savoir si c'est hardware ou software?

je veux dire: est ce que les possesseurs de 15" avec 750M, ont un taux de lags aussi conséquents?

j'ai un 15" late 2013 avec la CG dediee toujours active, (Je fais pas confiance a la Iris), et je n'ai pas ce type de lags donc peut être une mauvaise optimisation du couple Mavericks-Iris?


----------



## robertodino (30 Octobre 2013)

fousfous a dit:


> Bah non je ne trouve pas que ça lag, et pourtant je n'aime pas la perte de fluidité.



Ok, alors fait un test tout simple. Agrandit ta fenêtre iTunes au maximum et va dans l'iTunes Store section musique. Fait défiler rapidement vers le haut et le bas. Tu verras, ça lag plus qu'une chèvre en chaleur.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h46 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h44 ----------




dainfamous a dit:


> je me pose la question de savoir si c'est hardware ou software?
> 
> je veux dire: est ce que les possesseurs de 15" avec 750M, ont un taux de lags aussi conséquents?
> 
> j'ai un 15" late 2013 avec la CG dediee toujours active, (Je fais pas confiance a la Iris), et je n'ai pas ce type de lags donc peut être une mauvaise optimisation du couple Mavericks-Iris?



Mon iMac avec la GTX780M 4go de VRam lag aussi dans iTunes. C'est clairement un souci niveau software. Ok, ça lag moins car la carte est puissante, mais ça lag tout de même.


----------



## fousfous (30 Octobre 2013)

Oui, c'est vrai que quand on va à fond c'est un peu moins fluide.


----------



## dainfamous (30 Octobre 2013)

robertodino a dit:


> Ok, alors fait un test tout simple. Agrandit ta fenêtre iTunes au maximum et va dans l'iTunes Store section musique. Fait défiler rapidement vers le haut et le bas. Tu verras, ça lag plus qu'une chèvre en chaleur.
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h46 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h44 ----------
> 
> ...



idem ca lag pas mal chez moi avec une 750M


----------



## robertodino (30 Octobre 2013)

fousfous a dit:


> Oui, c'est vrai que quand on va à fond c'est un peu moins fluide.



Voilà, tu vois, c'est pas normal tout ça. Après certaines personnes sont moins susceptibles que d'autres. Pour moi personnellement c'est un No-Go de la part d'Apple.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h53 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h52 ----------




dainfamous a dit:


> idem ca lag pas mal chez moi avec une 750M



Ça me fout les boules, encore plus sur mon iMac full options... :love:


----------



## dainfamous (30 Octobre 2013)

mon argument de dire que les mac os sont optimisés et que tout est fluide et beau, vient de tomber a l'eau!


----------



## robertodino (30 Octobre 2013)

dainfamous a dit:


> mon argument de dire que les mac os sont optimisés et que tout est fluide et beau, vient de tomber a l'eau!



Après il faut dire qu'on est une clientèle exigeante. Mais bon, vu le prix des machines on à le droit de vouloir le top du top, non?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Octobre 2013)

Ce qui m'embête c'est que sur mon MBA les animations de l'OS sont parfaitement fluides (changer de bureau, passer en plein écran sur une fenêtre, etc), et ça m'embête d'acheter une machine à 1500&#8364; qui lag sur des animations aussi "basiques".


----------



## Busdriver (30 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour, 

Je me permets d'écrire sur ce sujet pour ne pas en créer un nouveau inutilement. 

J'ai depuis quelques jours un MBPr 13" late 2013 (8go de ram, SSD 512 go, i5 2,6 GHz).
Mon sentiment est plutôt positif, même s'il y a parfois effectivement quelques lags. De manière générale, tout est quand même très fluide. Pas de ralentissement sur les animations "basiques" dont tu parles Kahashi par exemple.

Par contre, j'ai un souci qui me dérange davantage... Cela fait déjà trois fois que l'ordi se fige (pointeur souris qui ne réagit pas, clavier non plus). Je suis obligée de redémarrer en appuyant longtemps sur la touche d'arrêt, rien d'autre à faire (forcer à quitter impossible à atteindre). Jusqu'ici c'est arrivé quand je ne faisais rien de spécial (traitement de texte, firefox). Pas dramatique mais un peu ennuyeux si c'est régulier, d'autant plus que cela ne m'est jamais arrivé sur mon Imac qui a trois ans par exemple. 
Avez-vous une idée d'où ça peut venir et est-ce que l'un d'entre vous a le même problème avec la nouvelle génération? 

Merci par avance!


----------



## robertodino (30 Octobre 2013)

Busdriver a dit:


> Avez-vous une idée d'où ça peut venir et est-ce que l'un d'entre vous a le même problème avec la nouvelle génération?
> 
> Merci par avance!



Tu sais, il suffit de lire un peu...

Les nouveaux MacBook Pro Retina posent quelques problèmes


----------



## fousfous (30 Octobre 2013)

Oui, sauf que ça ne concerne pas que les nouveaux MBPR...


----------



## robertodino (30 Octobre 2013)

fousfous a dit:


> Oui, sauf que ça ne concerne pas que les nouveaux MBPR...



Tu as lu l'article? Le problème de Trackpad concerne uniquement les Retina en 13" (selon l'article).


----------



## fousfous (30 Octobre 2013)

Et dans les commentaires il y en a qui ont ce problème avec des plus vieux MB, les journalistes font des articles qui se vendent, ça fait mieux de dire que c'est uniquement sur les MBPR 13" de 2013.


----------



## robertodino (30 Octobre 2013)

fousfous a dit:


> Et dans les commentaires il y en a qui ont ce problème avec des plus vieux MB, les journalistes font des articles qui se vendent, ça fait mieux de dire que c'est uniquement sur les MBPR 13" de 2013.



Ah ok, non je n'ai pas lu les commentaires pour cet article. Merci pour le conseil.


----------



## Thorent (30 Octobre 2013)

Sur le mien j'ai uniquement remarqué un léger lag au passage plein écran de VLC sur du 1080p.
Pour iTunes, ça défile sans problème je trouve, je parcours mes 7000 morceaux en moins de deux.
Après pour toutes les animations de base (exposé, réduire une fenêtre, changement d'apps en plein écran.. j'ai une fluidité plutôt exemplaire. 
Et puis il ne faut pas oublier que le modèle vient de sortir, on peut aussi attendre des patchs pour les premiers bugs repérés.


----------



## robertodino (30 Octobre 2013)

Thorent a dit:


> Sur le mien j'ai uniquement remarqué un léger lag au passage plein écran de VLC sur du 1080p.
> Pour iTunes, ça défile sans problème je trouve, je parcours mes 7000 morceaux en moins de deux.
> Après pour toutes les animations de base (exposé, réduire une fenêtre, changement d'apps en plein écran.. j'ai une fluidité plutôt exemplaire.
> Et puis il ne faut pas oublier que le modèle vient de sortir, on peut aussi attendre des patchs pour les premiers bugs repérés.



Quelles sont les spécifications de ta machine?

As-tu essayé d'agrandir la fenêtre d'iTunes au maximum tout en passant par le store de musique en faisant des défilements de haut en bas?


----------



## dainfamous (30 Octobre 2013)

non non rien!


----------



## djrams10 (30 Octobre 2013)

dainfamous a dit:


> je me pose la question de savoir si c'est hardware ou software?
> 
> je veux dire: est ce que les possesseurs de 15" avec 750M, ont un taux de lags aussi conséquents?
> 
> j'ai un 15" late 2013 avec la CG dediee toujours active, (Je fais pas confiance a la Iris), et je n'ai pas ce type de lags donc peut être une mauvaise optimisation du couple Mavericks-Iris?



Vraiment jespere!

---------- Post added at 20h19 ---------- Previous post was at 20h17 ----------




fousfous a dit:


> Oui, c'est vrai que quand on va à fond c'est un peu moins fluide.



essai aussi en synchronisant un iphone. là tu va comprendre, c'est carrément saccadé, non, y'a un problème. j'espère que sa sera corriger.


----------



## fousfous (30 Octobre 2013)

Par contre après synchro de l'iphone il n'y a plus de problèmes.


----------



## djrams10 (30 Octobre 2013)

dainfamous a dit:


> mon argument de dire que les mac os sont optimisés et que tout est fluide et beau, vient de tomber a l'eau!



ba là j'ai le regret de confirmer pourtant je n'ai jamais eu a me plaindre d'apple, mais de régresser dans les performances me fais vraiment bizarre de la part d'apple. et pourtant je les ai toujours soutenu.

---------- Post added at 20h22 ---------- Previous post was at 20h21 ----------




robertodino a dit:


> Après il faut dire qu'on est une clientèle exigeante. Mais bon, vu le prix des machines on à le droit de vouloir le top du top, non?



en effet 1600 on est en droit d'exiger le top et pour moins cher (le macbook air) sa ne lage pas, c'est surtout sa!

---------- Post added at 20h23 ---------- Previous post was at 20h22 ----------




Kahashi a dit:


> Ce qui m'embête c'est que sur mon MBA les animations de l'OS sont parfaitement fluides (changer de bureau, passer en plein écran sur une fenêtre, etc), et ça m'embête d'acheter une machine à 1500 qui lag sur des animations aussi "basiques".



completement d'accord, y'a t'il des gens pour nous dire si les macbook pro rétina de début 2013 ont ces lags?

---------- Post added at 20h25 ---------- Previous post was at 20h23 ----------




Busdriver a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je me permets d'écrire sur ce sujet pour ne pas en créer un nouveau inutilement.
> 
> ...




bonjour, oui le problème est connu, mon sentiments c'est que sa, va être résolu! je pense que tu n'as pas a t'en faire, j'ai la meme configuration que toi et j'ai eu le meme problèmes.


----------



## dainfamous (30 Octobre 2013)

tu veux savoir sous Mavericks ou tout OS confondu?

car sous Mountain Lion mon retina mid 2012 ne lag pas avec sa 650M

cette maladie je l'ai que sous Mavericks avec mon retina late 2013


----------



## fousfous (30 Octobre 2013)

Je pense que ça doit être logciel, parce que me balader dans ma photothèque dans iPhoto (c'est génial ce truc) est super fluide. Certes je n'ai pour l'instant que quelques milliers de photos.Les ralentissement ne se font que sur le store, peut être parce que c'est sur internet?


----------



## dainfamous (30 Octobre 2013)

peut être que les personnes qui bossent dessus sont des bras cassés!

car y a vraiment que cela qui pose pbs...


----------



## robertodino (30 Octobre 2013)

fousfous a dit:


> Je pense que ça doit être logciel, parce que me balader dans ma photothèque dans iPhoto (c'est génial ce truc) est super fluide. Certes je n'ai pour l'instant que quelques milliers de photos.Les ralentissement ne se font que sur le store, peut être parce que c'est sur internet?



Justement, tu as tout à fait raison. Le scroll dans Safari et iPhote est vraiment fluide, itunes par contre c'est la CATA!!!


----------



## djrams10 (30 Octobre 2013)

dainfamous a dit:


> tu veux savoir sous Mavericks ou tout OS confondu?
> 
> car sous Mountain Lion mon retina mid 2012 ne lag pas avec sa 650M
> 
> cette maladie je l'ai que sous Mavericks avec mon retina late 2013



d'accord, merci de ta réponse, on peux espérer une amélioration logiciel alors


----------



## dainfamous (30 Octobre 2013)

rien n'est sur, si l'info remonte a Apple (et elle risque de remonter, vu le nbre de personnes qui doivent leur souffler dans les bronches en ce moment...)

Au final peut être y aura un changement
mais faut voir aussi que des OS X pourris ou mal finis y en a eu donc wait and see


----------



## djrams10 (30 Octobre 2013)

bon, je suis tout a fait d'accord avec vous tous, alors je pense que sa va être un problème a suivre, mais oui moi aussi il y'a que sur itunes que je ressens ce problème, le scroll safari et iphoto, des légers ralentissements mais franchement rien de bien transandant. j'ai meme pu remarquer quand meme une amélioration notable sur le démarrage des appli et meme du mac, par contre pour l'extinction c'est toujours un peu long  a mon gout, mais sa va encore.
Pouvez vous nous donner votre avis sur les performances positive avec cette nouvelle machine, et sur les performances général de votre mac. merci d'avance.


----------



## dainfamous (30 Octobre 2013)

djrams10 a dit:


> Pouvez vous nous donner votre avis sur les performances positive avec cette nouvelle machine, et sur les performances général de votre mac. merci d'avance.



tu veux savoir si les 13" retina sont des bonnes machines dans l'absolu?


----------



## fousfous (30 Octobre 2013)

Pour moi le 13" est vraiment une excellente machine.Après j'ai pas encore beaucoup de recule mais je l'adore.


----------



## dainfamous (30 Octobre 2013)

pour ma part le seul petit hic étant la CG intégrée 

déjà qu'elle a un peu de mal a bien prendre en compte le retina ... 
Alors pour le reste ...

je trouve pas judicieux ce choix MAIS bon!

d'ailleurs elle n'a que le nom de PRO cette machine a mes yeux!


----------



## djrams10 (30 Octobre 2013)

dainfamous a dit:


> tu veux savoir si les 13" retina sont des bonnes machines dans l'absolu?



pas forcement, car j'ai moi aussi un macbook pro retina, plutôt vos observation sur cette machine par rapport a ces performances, et pas forcement sur les lags d'itunes. Si on oubli itunes trouvez vous sa puissances impressionnantes comme on pouvais s'y attendre? merci

---------- Post added at 21h51 ---------- Previous post was at 21h50 ----------




dainfamous a dit:


> pour ma part le seul petit hic étant la CG intégrée
> 
> déjà qu'elle a un peu de mal a bien prendre en compte le retina ...
> Alors pour le reste ...
> ...



prendre en compte le retina? tu peux develloper stp? merci


----------



## fousfous (30 Octobre 2013)

Moi je préfère une intégré, comme je compte le garder longtemps ça fait quelque chose qui ne lâchera pas.Et je ne vois pas pourquoi il faudrait une carte graphique de gamer pour l'appellation "pro", et ça fait depuis 2ans que les 13" ont une CG intégré. Sinon niveau autonomie ce ne serait pas top.


----------



## djrams10 (30 Octobre 2013)

fousfous a dit:


> Pour moi le 13" est vraiment une excellente machine.Après j'ai pas encore beaucoup de recule mais je l'adore.



je suis complément d'accord, c'est une bonne machine en sois, mais les ralentissements m'ont refroidi, vu les performances que me donnait mon macbook air de 2011. Sinon oui la machine est disons le parfaite niveau esthétisme, le retina est impressionnant, et on ne peux plus revenir en arrière, finalement au bout d'une semaine avec cette machine, on a l'impression que les écrans normaux sont cela et les autres sont des antiquités. Ralala si il n'y avait pas ces lags...


----------



## dainfamous (30 Octobre 2013)

tu as des statistiques de ce que tu annonces?
que les Cartes graphiques dédiées fragilisent les logic boards?

je te parles pas d'appellation GAMERS, on arrête pas de dire que les Macbook ne sont pas fait pour jouer 

l'appelation pro pour moi signifie bcp d'autres choses autre que jouer, tu sais il y a des personnes (peut être n'en connais tu pas), qui achètent un MBPretina ou non pour BOSSER, moi le premier,
certains meme font de la 3D avec, et une carte intégrée n'est pas au niveau d'une dediee 

MAIS bon tu vas nous sortir que la IRIS déglingue tout, 


@djrams10: 
il y avait des tests sur le net (je vais essayer de les retrouver) qui mettaient en évidence que meme la 650M qui est une bonne carte, mais qui a grande résolution sur un retina montrait des défaillances a bien géré le retina, 
donc par extrapolation vu qu'a haute résolution la iris pro ou pas n'est pas au mieux face a une 650M, alors la iris gère le retina mais fait cela de manière syndicale


----------



## djrams10 (30 Octobre 2013)

fousfous a dit:


> Moi je préfère une intégré, comme je compte le garder longtemps ça fait quelque chose qui ne lâchera pas.Et je ne vois pas pourquoi il faudrait une carte graphique de gamer pour l'appellation "pro", et ça fait depuis 2ans que les 13" ont une CG intégré. Sinon niveau autonomie ce ne serait pas top.



Par contre tu n'as pas tort sur l'autonomie, et c'est une chose dont je n'avais pas parler l'autonomie est impressionnante aussi. sa fait 4h que je suis sur batterie, il m'affiche encore 6h40 de batterie, je surf, telecharge, transfert en wifi, airplay, itunes, décompresse. Non y'a pas a dire, ces haswell sont vraiment performant niveau batterie, c'est d'ailleurs pour sa que j'attendais cette mise a jour, et pour le wifi AC.

---------- Post added at 22h01 ---------- Previous post was at 21h58 ----------

et les ventilo ne fonctionne pratiquement jamais. Pas de surchauffe dans mon cas.
Macbook pro retina 13" 2,6Ghz 8Go 512Go

---------- Post added at 22h06 ---------- Previous post was at 22h01 ----------

@djrams10: 
il y avait des tests sur le net (je vais essayer de les retrouver) qui mettaient en évidence que meme la 650M qui est une bonne carte, mais qui a grande résolution sur un retina montrait des défaillances a bien géré le retina, 
donc par extrapolation vu qu'a haute résolution la iris pro ou pas n'est pas au mieux face a une 650M, alors la iris gère le retina mais fait cela de manière syndicale[/QUOTE]

Alors ce que tu peux dire c'est qu'on a régresser par rapport a la génération niveau puissance graphique? J'ai cru lire sur quelques site, que l'iris donnais de très bon résultats finalement.


----------



## dainfamous (30 Octobre 2013)

dans l'absolu une IRIS est la meilleure carte graphique intégrée qui existe 
intel a fait du bon boulot tout en réduisant la conso 

mais face a une carte graphique dediee telle que la 650M ou au mieux la 750M (qui n'est autre qu'une 650M overclocké, elle possède les memes composants)
quoi que l'on en dise la iris ne fait pas trop le poids, et c'est pas moi qui le dit...

plus on monte en haute résolution plus la iris se fait distancée par les CG dédiées


----------



## fousfous (30 Octobre 2013)

Les cartes graphiques sont souvent les premiers composants à lâcher, alors qu'un processeur ou de la RAM ça ne lâche pas.


----------



## dainfamous (30 Octobre 2013)

ah la ddr ca lache jamais? 

c'est pour cela entre autres que la ECC existe


----------



## djrams10 (30 Octobre 2013)

dainfamous a dit:


> dans l'absolu une IRIS est la meilleure carte graphique intégrée qui existe
> intel a fait du bon boulot tout en réduisant la conso
> 
> mais face a une carte graphique dediee telle que la 650M ou au mieux la 750M (qui n'est autre qu'une 650M overclocké, elle possède les memes composants)
> ...



ah d'accord, oui c'est sur que sa ne vaudra jamais une carte dédiée, mais c'est déjà un grand progrès si dans certains cas sa arrive a l'égaler


----------



## fousfous (30 Octobre 2013)

dainfamous a dit:


> ah la ddr ca lache jamais?
> 
> c'est pour cela entre autres que la ECC existe


Plus maintenant non.


----------



## dainfamous (30 Octobre 2013)

fousfous a dit:


> Plus maintenant non.



ah bon d'accord...
si tu le dis...


----------



## fousfous (30 Octobre 2013)

Ça fait depuis très longtemps que je n'ai plus vue de problèmes de RAM.Voir même jamais.


----------



## dainfamous (30 Octobre 2013)

fousfous a dit:


> Ça fait depuis très longtemps que *JE* n'ai plus vue de problèmes de RAM.Voir même jamais.



rappelles moi depuis cb de temps tu as un mac?



la derniers fois pour ma part fut il y a 4 mois sur un retina (chgt de logic board of course)


----------



## lastnero (31 Octobre 2013)

Même si l'iris fait mieux que la génération précédente, les mbpr 13" restent toujours des machines avec énormément de pixels à gérer et sans carte graphique dédiée.

C'est une très belle machine qui donne vraiment envie, mais cette absence m'a toujours limité. Pour 1300, on pourrait attendre une puce dédiée qui résoudrait beaucoup de problèmes sur cette machine et qui la rendrait bien plus compétitive.


----------



## fousfous (31 Octobre 2013)

dainfamous a dit:


> rappelles moi depuis cb de temps tu as un mac?
> 
> 
> 
> la derniers fois pour ma part fut il y a 4 mois sur un retina (chgt de logic board of course)



Je regarde les forums, et j'ai eu d'autres ordinateurs avant. Ultra buggé mais la RAM et le processeur se porte très bien (un des premiers bicoeur), je pense que si il est encore en vie c'est grâce au fait de ne pas avoir de CG dédié.


----------



## Moldos (31 Octobre 2013)

Alors après plusieurs jours d'utilisation je vient donner mon point de vue sur cette machine.
Donc j'ai commandé un MacBookPro 13" I5 2,6 Ghz , 16GB ram et 512 GB SSD.

Pour ma part je n'ai jamais eu aucun lag , la machine tourne comme une horloge ( j'ai fait les test dans Itunes et d'autre longue liste).

j'ai fait un test avec un damier en fond d'écran pendant 20 minute , j'ai pas non plus de ghosting donc que du bonheur 

aussi non niveau performance rien a redire, la machine est très réactif .

j'ai juste eu l'écran qui est devenu noir pendant 2 sec puis qui est revenu , je ne sais pas d'ou sa peut venir ou c'est peut être moi qui ai touché une touche qu'il ne fallait pas.


----------



## PDD (31 Octobre 2013)

J'ai eu déjà 3 ou 4 blocages (avec redémarrage forcé) en une semaine avec mon rétina 13" de base. Cela semble se faire quand Power Point est ouvert (j'ai toujours Office 2008). Sinon content de l'ordinateur.


----------



## Busdriver (31 Octobre 2013)

Merci pour vos réponses sur les freezes et excusez-moi de ne pas avoir beaucoup cherché ailleurs avant de poser la question ici. 
Pour ceux que cela intéresse, il s'agit visiblement d'un problème software et Apple a annoncé qu'ils travaillaient sur une mise à jour pour résoudre le problème. Ils conseillent de fermer l'écran une minute pour que cela refonctionne sans redémarrage. 
MBP Retina : un correctif à venir pour les 13 pouces


----------



## robertodino (31 Octobre 2013)

Moldos a dit:


> Alors après plusieurs jours d'utilisation je vient donner mon point de vue sur cette machine.
> Donc j'ai commandé un MacBookPro 13" I5 2,6 Ghz , 16GB ram et 512 GB SSD.
> 
> Pour ma part je n'ai jamais eu aucun lag , la machine tourne comme une horloge ( j'ai fait les test dans Itunes et d'autre longue liste).
> ...



Bizarre, mon iMac 27" avec sa GTX780M a des lags dans iTunes...


----------



## dainfamous (31 Octobre 2013)

robertodino a dit:


> Bizarre, mon iMac 27" avec sa GTX780M a des lags dans iTunes...



peut être certains sont plus sensibles que d'autres


----------



## robertodino (31 Octobre 2013)

dainfamous a dit:


> peut être certains sont plus sensibles que d'autres



Ah ça sûrement! Personnellement quand je joue sur mon Aurora R4 Alx avec les détails en Ultra, je ne suis jamais en dessous de 60 fps. 

J'ai l'il pour repérer les baisses de fps


----------



## Niarlatop (31 Octobre 2013)

fousfous a dit:
			
		

> je pense que si il est encore en vie c'est grâce au fait de ne pas avoir de CG dédié.



Je pense que si tu arrêtais de ressasser sans arrêt tes convictions sans fondement sur le forum, on y gagnerait sur le plan signal/bruit.

Mais je n'ai pas fais de recherches poussées pour confirmer cette théorie, c'est bien trop fatiguant 

Pour ceux que la question intéresse : Il y a eu une épidémie de CG NVIDIA, qui ont fini par lâcher à cause d'un défaut de conception, la série GeForce 8xxx. Beaucoup de gens ont été impactés, il en a résulté beaucoup de plaintes sur un paquet de forums et sites à l'époque. C'est à mon avis l'origine de cette "croyance" répandue qui veut qu'un GPU dédiée lâche facilement. Un conseil, choisissez soigneusement vos sources d'information sur Internet, on y trouve vraiment de tout


----------



## fousfous (31 Octobre 2013)

Il y a de toute générations, j'ai travaillé un certains temps chez un assembleur/réparateur d'ordinateur et quand l'ordinateur ne pouvait plus fonctionner correctement c'était à cause de la carte graphique.


----------



## Vermilion (31 Octobre 2013)

Hello,



Moldos a dit:


> Donc j'ai commandé un MacBookPro 13" I5 2,6 Ghz , 16GB ram et 512 GB SSD.
> 
> Pour ma part je n'ai jamais eu aucun lag , la machine tourne comme une horloge ( j'ai fait les test dans Itunes et d'autre longue liste).
> 
> j'ai fait un test avec un damier en fond d'écran pendant 20 minute , j'ai pas non plus de ghosting donc que du bonheur



J'ai exactement la même configuration. J'ai aussi fait le "test du damier" également afin de mettre en évidence un éventuel problème de rémanence 

Je n'ai rien à signaler pour l'instant de négatif (j'avoue aussi que je n'ai malheureusement pas eu le temps de tester grand chose...)

Les lags remontés plus haut m'ont tout l'air d'être un petit soucis d'optimisation logiciel. De la à dire que la machine craint... tout n'est pas parfait non plus.

Je n'ai pas encore rencontré les soucis liés au trackpad et au clavier (mais là encore, je n'ai pas suffisamment testé).

D'ailleurs je n'ai pas pu trouver le moyens d'obtenir la référence de ma dalle. Vous connaissez une astuce valable pour les Retina fin 2013 ? (ioreg ne fonctionne plus)



Niarlatop a dit:


> Pour ceux que la question intéresse : Il y a eu une épidémie de CG NVIDIA, qui ont fini par lâcher à cause d'un défaut de conception, la série GeForce 8xxx. Beaucoup de gens ont été impactés, il en a résulté beaucoup de plaintes sur un paquet de forums et sites à l'époque. C'est à mon avis l'origine de cette "croyance" répandue qui veut qu'un GPU dédiée lâche facilement. Un conseil, choisissez soigneusement vos sources d'information sur Internet, on y trouve vraiment de tout



Dont la fameuse (ou plutôt devrais-je dire fumeuse ?) 8600M GT


----------



## djrams10 (31 Octobre 2013)

Moldos a dit:


> Alors après plusieurs jours d'utilisation je vient donner mon point de vue sur cette machine.
> Donc j'ai commandé un MacBookPro 13" I5 2,6 Ghz , 16GB ram et 512 GB SSD.
> 
> Pour ma part je n'ai jamais eu aucun lag , la machine tourne comme une horloge ( j'ai fait les test dans Itunes et d'autre longue liste).
> ...



C'est bizarre pour nous, est ce nos mac sont défectueux?


----------



## dainfamous (31 Octobre 2013)

comme je l'ai dit cela doit être une question de sensibilité au lag durant le scrolling épicaytou


----------



## fousfous (1 Novembre 2013)

J'ai surtout l'impression que le problème ne touche que iTunes dans l'iTunes store, peut être que des dizaines de milliers d'articles sont préchargé ce qui expliquerait pourquoi ça lag.


----------



## robertodino (1 Novembre 2013)

fousfous a dit:


> J'ai surtout l'impression que le problème ne touche que iTunes dans l'iTunes store, peut être que des dizaines de milliers d'articles sont préchargé ce qui expliquerait pourquoi ça lag.



Tout juste, je trouve aussi que c'est dans iTunes que ça lag, pour le reste c'est acceptable voir très bon comme dans le cas de Safari.

C'est tout de même une belle petite machine ce MBPR 13", même en configuration de base


----------



## fousfous (1 Novembre 2013)

En tout cas pas de problèmes dans les 35Go de ma bibliothèque iPhoto, encore quelques photos et vidéo et j'ai terminé avec ca.


----------



## robertodino (1 Novembre 2013)

fousfous a dit:


> En tout cas pas de problèmes dans les 35Go de ma bibliothèque iPhoto, encore quelques photos et vidéo et j'ai terminé avec ca.



Chez moi non plus, iPhoto tourne à merveille.


----------



## PDD (2 Novembre 2013)

Et hier mon MBPR 13" qui a une semaine c'est de nouveau bloqué en voulant ouvrir iphoto...
5 blocages en une semaine cela commence à bien faire...Sinon très content de l'ordi, tout fonctionne bien (sauf ces curieux blocages)...


----------



## robertodino (2 Novembre 2013)

PDD a dit:


> Et hier mon MBPR 13" qui a une semaine c'est de nouveau bloqué en voulant ouvrir iphoto...
> 5 blocages en une semaine cela commence à bien faire...Sinon très content de l'ordi, tout fonctionne bien (sauf ces curieux blocages)...



Ce sera fixé avec une petite maj, ça me l'a fait une fois chez moi.


----------



## fousfous (2 Novembre 2013)

Une fois sur app non Apple bien buggé.


----------



## robertodino (2 Novembre 2013)

fousfous a dit:


> Une fois sur app non Apple bien buggé.



J'ai vraiment compris le sens de ta phrase


----------



## PDD (2 Novembre 2013)

Nouveau blocage en ouvrant une page Web...Lundi retour SAV...


----------



## robertodino (2 Novembre 2013)

PDD a dit:


> Nouveau blocage en ouvrant une page Web...Lundi retour SAV...



Bizarre, ça semble être un souci au niveau software en tout cas


----------



## Vermilion (3 Novembre 2013)

PDD a dit:


> Nouveau blocage en ouvrant une page Web...Lundi retour SAV...



Quelle est ta configuration précise ?


----------



## PDD (3 Novembre 2013)

Tout est "origine" sur ce MBPR 13"  4g, ssd 128g (modèle de base), j'ai éliminé toutes les applications héritées de l'ancien MB 13" core 2 duo qu'il remplace sauf Office 2008 (qui va bien). Environ 1000 messages, 200 photos... vraiment rien d'extraordinaire. Je pense qu'il a un problème mais lequel, le SAV va peut être m'aider demain. Les blocages se produisent souvent à l'ouverture d'une page web avec FF, en ouvrant iphoto,...


----------



## fousfous (3 Novembre 2013)

Essaie d'ouvrir les pages web avec Safari, parce que FF n'est pas vraiment un exemple de fiabilité.
Et tu as transféré la session d'un MBP à l'autre?


----------



## sebleneveu (3 Novembre 2013)

Effectivement j'ai ces problèmes de ralentissements aussi surtout sous QuickTime et VLC (passage en plein écran), mais le pire reste la gestion catastrophique du transfert d'écran sur TV via l'Apple TV ça rame dans tout les sens. Dommage à 1500.


----------



## fousfous (3 Novembre 2013)

J'ai essayé ça tout à l'heure et pas de ralentissement.
J'ai fait le test en recopie vidéo et en écran supplémentaire, il y a toujours le léger temps de latence de l'apple TV mais rien de dramatique.


----------



## robertodino (4 Novembre 2013)

fousfous a dit:


> J'ai essayé ça tout à l'heure et pas de ralentissement.
> J'ai fait le test en recopie vidéo et en écran supplémentaire, il y a toujours le léger temps de latence de l'apple TV mais rien de dramatique.



Moi aussi, de légers lags mais rien de dramatique. De toute façon il nous faudra attendre une optimisation du système. Ça se fera petit à petit, enfin j'espère...


----------



## jym06000 (4 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour à tous,

Je viens de m'offrir un MacBook Pro 13 2,4 8go 256 Go, afin de remplacer mon MBA, et je dois dire qu'au départ j'ai été décu des lags en mode mis à l'echelle (1440*900 comme sur mon ancien MBA)

N'ayant rien trouvé sur les forums, j'ai commencé à modifier l'apparence de Mavericks, et j'ai résolu mes lags en dépacant le dock soit à gauche, soit à droite. Pour ma part il est à gauche.

En tout cas, depuis cette modification les lags ont disparus. Mavericks est encore jeune, une mise à jour de l'OS devrait résoudre ce symptôme. L'iris est à des années lumières de mon ancienne HD 3000. Le bon est phénoménal.

Merci pour vos retours.


----------



## PDD (4 Novembre 2013)

fousfous a dit:


> Essaie d'ouvrir les pages web avec Safari, parce que FF n'est pas vraiment un exemple de fiabilité.
> Et tu as transféré la session d'un MBP à l'autre?


J'utilise FF depuis longtemps, jamais eu de problème avec mon rétina 15" mid 2012, jamais un seul blocage non plus donc je pense que ce nouveau 13" a un problème...


----------



## nemrod22 (4 Novembre 2013)

jym06000 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> 
> N'ayant rien trouvé sur les forums, j'ai commencé à modifier l'apparence de Mavericks, et j'ai résolu mes lags *en dépacant le dock soit à gauche, soit à droite*. Pour ma part il est à gauche.
> ...



En les déplaçant le fond du dock est différent ce serait peut être là que ça coincerait ?


----------



## robertodino (4 Novembre 2013)

jym06000 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Je viens de m'offrir un MacBook Pro 13 2,4 8go 256 Go, afin de remplacer mon MBA, et je dois dire qu'au départ j'ai été décu des lags en mode mis à l'echelle (1440*900 comme sur mon ancien MBA)



Tu pourrais nous en dire plus sur les lags que tu as rencontrés? Ils se situent où? Quelle application? Merci à toi


----------



## jimmycactus (4 Novembre 2013)

Hello, 


En préambule, moi je suis allergique au lag. C'est une des raisons pour lesquelles j'ai remplacé mon macbook air i7 2011 avec l'intel HD 3000 pour le i5 2012 avec la HD 4000. 

J'ai pris samedi un retina 13, en 2.4 ghz / 8go / 256. Donc le modèle de base, avec l'Iris qui tourne un peu moins vite que sur le i5 2.6 et le i7 (1,2ghz vs 1,3). 

En termes de lag maintenant : 
- c'est très fluide sur Safari. Certains sites mal codés vont ramer un peu (type macway), mais ça rame aussi sur mon air ; 
- mission control, ça va dépendre de plusieurs facteurs : en résolution native et en 1440x900, normalement pas de problème, sauf quand j'ai beaucoup d'application ouvertes. quand vous passez en 1680x1050, ça commence à saccader.

En utilisation courante (et je tourne en 1440x900), ça pose pas de problèmes, et j'ai pas du tout l'impression qu'il est lent. 

De plus, j'ai téléchargé SwitchResX, qui permet de faire tourner l'écran sur d'autres résolutions (comme par exemple la résolution native en 2560x1600, et la on se rend bien compte que c'est le processus de scaling d'apple qui prend un max de ressources : en effet, en 2560x1600, c'est ultra fluide. Donc quand j'ai besoin de résolutions supérieures ou égale à 1680x1050, je passe par des résolutions non hidpi, ce qui de toute façon ne change pas grand chose vu la petite taille des caractères et fait gagner beaucoup en fluidité. 

Enfin, dernière chose : j'ai mon macbook air juste à coté du retina en ce moment, et honnêtement, c'est difficile de revenir à son écran. on a l'impression que tout est flou est mal défini. 

Voila, donc au final, je trouve que c'est une très bonne machine, avec un excellent écran, et des problématiques de saccade de l'UI qui sont certes existantes mais pas franchement dérangeantes. 

Maintenant, le vrai risque à mon avis, c'est que quand broadwell va arriver, il n'est pas impossible que tous ces problèmes disparaissent et que donc vous soyez très tentés de changer de machine. c'est pour ça que j'ai de mon coté pris cette configuration, et pas une BTO avec 16 go et un SSD de 512 gigs. je perdrais moins sur un modèle standard à la revente dans 1 an. 


j'espère que ça vous aidera.


----------



## djrams10 (4 Novembre 2013)

robertodino a dit:


> Tu pourrais nous en dire plus sur les lags que tu as rencontrés? Ils se situent où? Quelle application? Merci à toi



de gros lag avec itunes! le scroll saccade!


----------



## jym06000 (5 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour a tous,

Je reviens sur mon précédent post et mes PB de lag (dont je suis allergique d'ailleurs)

Je me suis rendu compte des lags, en passant ma résolution en 1440*900. Quand je passais d'un bureau à un autre, le défillement n'était pas aussi fluide qu'avec mon MBA 2011. Petite déception.

Ensuite j'ai installé mes logiciels courant dont parallels et firefox (nottament) et là ultra lag au niveau du scrolling sous firefox sur pratiquement tous les sites, et changement de bureau difficile avec parallèle.

Bon je continu le paramétrage de mon bureau et je déplace le dock sur la gauche et là fini les lags.

A vrai dire le scrolling sous firefox est fluide, mais sous safari c'est ultra fluide, même sur une page chargée.

A présent je suis super satisfait, c'est le portable le plus silencieux que j'ai eu dans les mains (en charge bien sur), la dalle est exceptionnelle (très bon calibrage), et pour plume.


----------



## PDD (5 Novembre 2013)

Je reviens du SAV pour les blocages réguliers de mon nouveau MBPR13", ils lui ont fait un test "approfondi?" de 30 minutes et aucun problème matériel n'a été détecté. Il s'agirait d'un problème de Mavericks connu produisant le blocage du trackpad (connu mais de qui?) qui sera réglé à la prochaine mise à jour...dixit le SAV.
Ils m'ont signalé que de nombreux nouveaux Mac avaient ce problème.
Bon je ne suis pas fort avancé...


----------



## Vermilion (5 Novembre 2013)

D'un côté on a le nouvel OS Mavericks, et de l'autre les nouveaux Macbook Pro... ça fait deux occasions potentielles d'inconvénients de ce type 

Ça reste assez courant. Ça devrait être réglé très bientôt.


----------



## PDD (5 Novembre 2013)

Chose curieuse, pendant ma demi heure d'attente dans le magasin j'ai un peu regardé les ordis de démonstration, aucun en Mavervicks...


----------



## vanquishV12 (5 Novembre 2013)

Salut,

J'avais un early 2013 i7 retina 13 et là je suis passé au late 2013 i5 2,6
Quel bonheur, la machine est deux fois plus réactive et surtout super fluide comparé à la version précédente !
Encore une update de GPU intégré et ce sera parfait.


----------



## PDD (6 Novembre 2013)

Les nouveaux MacBook Pro Retina posent quelques problèmes

Voila exactement la description de mon problème et c'est sur ce site que le SAV à trouvé l'explication de mes blocages...


----------



## Busdriver (6 Novembre 2013)

> Je reviens du SAV pour les blocages réguliers de mon nouveau MBPR13",  ils lui ont fait un test "approfondi?" de 30 minutes et aucun problème  matériel n'a été détecté. Il s'agirait d'un problème de Mavericks connu  produisant le blocage du trackpad (connu mais de qui?) qui sera réglé à  la prochaine mise à jour...dixit le SAV.
> Ils m'ont signalé que de nombreux nouveaux Mac avaient ce problème.
> Bon je ne suis pas fort avancé...


Si ce problème est handicapant pour toi, en attendant la mise à jour tu peux normalement éviter les freezes en laissant un truc branché en USB (type clé par exemple). 
Et, sans certitude, mais je crois que ce ne sont pas "de nombreux nouveaux Mac", mais tous les MBPr 13" late 2013 qui sont touchés. (cf.New Retina Macbook pro 13 Haswell system hang / unresponsive)


----------



## PDD (6 Novembre 2013)

Ce problème n'est pas "dramatique" mais doit être résolu rapidement par Apple...


----------



## robertodino (7 Novembre 2013)

Voilà, depuis mon achat du MBPR j'ai eu trois Freeze. Ce n'est pas dramatique mais ça peut casser les pieds selon ce que l'on est en train de faire.


----------



## dainfamous (7 Novembre 2013)

robertodino a dit:


> Voilà, depuis mon achat du MBPR j'ai eu trois Freeze. Ce n'est pas dramatique mais ça peut casser les pieds selon ce que l'on est en train de faire.



va t on se rapprocher a force d'une instabilité système bien connu sous window$ ?


----------



## PDD (8 Novembre 2013)

Mise à jour aujourd'hui de Mavericks pour les 13" late 2013 Haswell, le problème des blocages est peut être réglé...


----------



## Keuplon (11 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour à tous,

Idem pour moi, j'ai acheté un MacBook Pro Retina late 2013 il y a trois jours, et malgré la mise à jour Mavericks récente, je constate des lags assez récurrents (scroll de page web, animation os X du type mise en plein écran, animation d'ouverture de "dossier" sur le Launchpad comme le "Autre" créé par défaut, et bien sûr un gros lag sous iTunes lors du scrolling et du plein écran) Autant dire que ces lags sont trop perceptibles et trop désagréables pour une machine de cette envergure. Avez-vous constaté des évolutions depuis ladite mise à jour Mavericks ? J'espère que c'est un problème software, effectivement.


----------



## robertodino (11 Novembre 2013)

Keuplon a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Idem pour moi, j'ai acheté un MacBook Pro Retina late 2013 il y a trois jours, et malgré la mise à jour Mavericks récente, je constate des lags assez récurrents (scroll de page web, animation os X du type mise en plein écran, animation d'ouverture de "dossier" sur le Launchpad comme le "Autre" créé par défaut, et bien sûr un gros lag sous iTunes lors du scrolling et du plein écran) Autant dire que ces lags sont trop perceptibles et trop désagréables pour une machine de cette envergure. Avez-vous constaté des évolutions depuis ladite mise à jour Mavericks ? J'espère que c'est un problème software, effectivement.



Et bien on l'espère aussi, tu as le 2,4 ou le 2,6?


----------



## djrams10 (11 Novembre 2013)

Keuplon a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Idem pour moi, j'ai acheté un MacBook Pro Retina late 2013 il y a trois jours, et malgré la mise à jour Mavericks récente, je constate des lags assez récurrents (scroll de page web, animation os X du type mise en plein écran, animation d'ouverture de "dossier" sur le Launchpad comme le "Autre" créé par défaut, et bien sûr un gros lag sous iTunes lors du scrolling et du plein écran) Autant dire que ces lags sont trop perceptibles et trop désagréables pour une machine de cette envergure. Avez-vous constaté des évolutions depuis ladite mise à jour Mavericks ? J'espère que c'est un problème software, effectivement.



je suis vraiment d'accord avec toi. pour un ordinateur sensé être pro, il est moins fluide que le air. En espérant que sa soit logiciel. Je me demande ce que sa peux faire si on installe montain lion. peux être qu'il n'y aura pas de problème avec celui ci.


----------



## robertodino (11 Novembre 2013)

djrams10 a dit:


> je suis vraiment d'accord avec toi. pour un ordinateur sensé être pro, il est moins fluide que le air. En espérant que sa soit logiciel. Je me demande ce que sa peux faire si on installe montain lion. peux être qu'il n'y aura pas de problème avec celui ci.



Les gars, il va falloir prendre l'habitude de poster aussi le modèle que vous avez. Un 2,4 ou un 2,6 ou un i7?


----------



## Vermilion (11 Novembre 2013)

robertodino a dit:


> Les gars, il va falloir prendre l'habitude de poster aussi le modèle que vous avez. Un 2,4 ou un 2,6 ou un i7?



+1

Je pense à la même remarque à chaque fois... sans oser le demander


----------



## robertodino (11 Novembre 2013)

Vermilion a dit:


> +1
> 
> Je pense à la même remarque à chaque fois... sans oser le demander



Ben justement, comment comparer si on ne sait même pas de quelle machine il s'agit.


----------



## Keuplon (11 Novembre 2013)

Excusez moi c'est vrai j'aurai du préciser directement, le modèle dont je dispose est le celui d'entrée de gamme, un 2,4 avec 4go de ram et 128 de SSD.


----------



## djrams10 (11 Novembre 2013)

robertodino a dit:


> Les gars, il va falloir prendre l'habitude de poster aussi le modèle que vous avez. Un 2,4 ou un 2,6 ou un i7?



Moi c'est un 13" 2,6Ghz 8Go 512Go


----------



## robertodino (11 Novembre 2013)

D'une part comme d'une autre les lags se retrouvent donc sur tous les modèles de la gamme 13".

C'est donc principalement logiciel, quoique quand on passe en résolution non-retina (via certaines app de redimensionnement: "QuickRes Free" par exemple qui est disponible sur le store) on n'a plus aucun lag...


----------



## djrams10 (11 Novembre 2013)

robertodino a dit:


> D'une part comme d'une autre les lags se retrouvent donc sur tous les modèles de la gamme 13".
> 
> C'est donc principalement logiciel, quoique quand on passe en résolution non-retina (via certaines app de redimensionnement: "QuickRes Free" par exemple qui est disponible sur le store) on n'a plus aucun lag...



en l'ocurrance, sa fait peur. Sincèrement j'ai peur que sa vienne d'un problème matériel, performance douteuse de ces macbook pro. je regrette, j'aurai du attendre prochaine génération ceux là me semble un peu léger niveau puissance pour gérer le retina.


----------



## PDD (11 Novembre 2013)

PDD a dit:


> Mise à jour aujourd'hui de Mavericks pour les 13" late 2013 Haswell, le problème des blocages est peut être réglé...


Dans mon cas plus de blocage depuis 5 jours...


----------



## djrams10 (11 Novembre 2013)

PDD a dit:


> Dans mon cas plus de blocage depuis 5 jours...



en effet régler!


----------



## robertodino (11 Novembre 2013)

djrams10 a dit:


> en l'ocurrance, sa fait peur. Sincèrement j'ai peur que sa vienne d'un problème matériel, performance douteuse de ces macbook pro. je regrette, j'aurai du attendre prochaine génération ceux là me semble un peu léger niveau puissance pour gérer le retina.



Tes lags sont vraiment très prononcés?


----------



## Keuplon (12 Novembre 2013)

Bon je crois que mon choix est fait, je vais de ce pas aller rendre cette machine laggy au magasin. On paye trop cher pour être que moyennement satisfait du produit. Je prendrai un macbook pro non retina à la place, qui lui est parfaitement fluide. Dommage pour l'écran, mais la bécane ne suit pas...


----------



## fousfous (12 Novembre 2013)

Vous faites quoi pour qu'il lague?
Parce que niveau fluidité je vois pas souvent ça sur les ordinateurs.


----------



## dainfamous (12 Novembre 2013)

Keuplon a dit:


> Dommage pour l'écran, mais la bécane ne suit pas...



je pense que c'est un pb lié seulement a ta machine...
Donc c'est loin d'etre generalisé 

tu en serais a ta deuxième voir troisième machine différente je comprendrais mais laà tu en es a ta première bref c'est toi qui decide...


----------



## djrams10 (12 Novembre 2013)

Je suis actuellement en train de procéder a une demande remboursement du macbook pro


----------



## Keuplon (13 Novembre 2013)

dainfamous a dit:


> je pense que c'est un pb lié seulement a ta machine...


Ben justement, ce forum (et de nombreux autres sur Internet) témoigne que non. Ces problèmes ont également heurté ma sensibilité sur tous les modèles d'exposition que j'ai pu voir à différents endroits... Malheureusement, ça craint.


----------



## robertodino (13 Novembre 2013)

Keuplon a dit:


> Ben justement, ce forum (et de nombreux autres sur Internet) témoigne que non. Ces problèmes ont également heurté ma sensibilité sur tous les modèles d'exposition que j'ai pu voir à différents endroits... Malheureusement, ça craint.



Ce ne peut être que logiciel (l'algorithme pour le calcul de conversion en Retina foireux) car le  MBPR est capable d'afficher plusieurs écrans à la fois...


----------



## fousfous (13 Novembre 2013)

Y a personne qui a une TV en 4k pour brancher un MBPR 13" dessus?
Juste pour voir.


----------



## robertodino (13 Novembre 2013)

fousfous a dit:


> Y a personne qui a une TV en 4k pour brancher un MBPR 13" dessus?
> Juste pour voir.



Je suis riche mais pas à ce point


----------



## djrams10 (13 Novembre 2013)

Apple va me rembourser, je suis soulager!


----------



## robertodino (13 Novembre 2013)

djrams10 a dit:


> Apple va me rembourser, je suis soulager!



Pas besoin d'être soulagé. Tu es dans ta période d'achat de 15 jours. Apple est obligé de te rembourser.


----------



## djrams10 (13 Novembre 2013)

ba je l'ai eu le 28 octobre je crois. c'est dépasser. mais vu que j'ai signaler le problème une semaine après la date de réception sa passe, mais c'est pas aussi simple. d'ailleurs le technicien conseils tous ceux qui rencontre ce problème, de le retourner au service client Apple, pour qu'ils puissent reconnaitre ce problème et réagir en conséquence. J'ai envoyer des fichiers a Apple de mon problème rencontrer et ils remontent l'information aux ingénieur apple. Le technicien me rappellera tous de meme pour me tenir informer de la réponse des ingénieurs.


----------



## brithe (13 Novembre 2013)

Ces 15 jours de rétractation sont également valable dans les boutiques physiques ou seulement sur Internet ?


----------



## djrams10 (13 Novembre 2013)

je peux pas te dire. Appel apple!


----------



## Niarlatop (13 Novembre 2013)

La loi s'applique seulement dans le cadre des achats par correspondance.
Dans les faits, les AppleStore font parfois des exceptions, en acceptant de reprendre un modèle acheté peu avant la sortie d'une nouvelle génération par exemple.

Pour être tranquille et bénéficier du délai de rétractation, privilégiez un achat par correspondance


----------



## brithe (13 Novembre 2013)

Niarlatop a dit:


> La loi s'applique seulement dans le cadre des achats par correspondance.
> Dans les faits, les AppleStore font parfois des exceptions, en acceptant de reprendre un modèle acheté peu avant la sortie d'une nouvelle génération par exemple.
> 
> Pour être tranquille et bénéficier du délai de rétractation, privilégiez un achat par correspondance



C'est bien ce qu'il me semblait. Dès lors, il n'existe aucun retour lorsque l'on achète en physique ? C'est quand même dommage d'habiter si près d'un Apple Store et de ne pas pouvoir aller directement chercher son Mac...


----------



## fousfous (13 Novembre 2013)

Il y a bien 15jours dans les Apple store normalement.

Petite question pour ceux qui ont des lags, vous éteignez vos MBPR desfois?


----------



## brithe (13 Novembre 2013)

fousfous a dit:


> Il y a bien 15jours dans les Apple store normalement.



Ça m'intéresse ! Tu as une source ?


----------



## Vermilion (13 Novembre 2013)

fousfous a dit:


> Petite question pour ceux qui ont des lags, vous éteignez vos MBPR desfois?



Bon, moi je n'ai peut être pas de ralentissements (sauf iTunes aka la moule asmathique ) mais je n'éteins jamais le Macbook. Enfin, quand je l'éteins, c'est "je ferme le capot", donc il se met juste en veille prolongée.

Jamais je reboot d'ailleurs. Sauf quand j'ai pas le choix (grosse mise à jour). J'aime pas ça rebooter, c'est trop préhistorique pour moi comme concept. 

Que ce soit avec celui-là ou avec mon MBA 2011, je rebootais uniquement lors des MAJ. Sauf les rares fois où j'ai eu un méchant kernel panic...


----------



## fousfous (13 Novembre 2013)

C'est des retours utilisateurs.Mais je crois aussi que c'est  marqué quelque part sur le site.


----------



## tom dom (13 Novembre 2013)

brithe a dit:


> Ces 15 jours de rétractation sont également valable dans les boutiques physiques ou seulement sur Internet ?



Pour info, le délai de rétractation est porté jusqu'au 7 janvier 2014 dû fait des fêtes de fin d'année. Cela permet d'avoir une bonne idée de sa machine par rapport à son besoin.


----------



## brithe (14 Novembre 2013)

tom dom a dit:


> Pour info, le délai de rétractation est porté jusqu'au 7 janvier 2014 dû fait des fêtes de fin d'année. Cela permet d'avoir une bonne idée de sa machine par rapport à son besoin.



Toujours uniquement sur Internet ? Ou également dans les boutiques physiques ?


----------



## tom dom (14 Novembre 2013)

A mon avis uniquement en ligne. Se renseigner en Apple Store pour avoir une certitude peut-être ?


----------



## Niarlatop (14 Novembre 2013)

Perdez du temps si vous voulez, j'ai déjà apporté la réponse plus haut 
Le *vrai* droit de rétractation *sans nécessité de justifier son retour* n'est garanti que dans le cadre des achats en ligne.

Pour un achat en boutique, il faut avoir la chance de tomber sur la bonne personne pour qu'ils acceptent de reprendre un achat, et les conditions sont souvent drastiques.

À vous de voir.

Merci tom dom pour la précision, effectivement pour tout achat (en ligne) passé entre le 1er novembre et 25 décembre 2013 le délai est exceptionnellement prolongé, c'est vraiment l'occasion idéale de s'équiper sans mauvaise surprise


----------



## fousfous (14 Novembre 2013)

Apple fait un peu plus que le minimum legal.


----------



## Niarlatop (14 Novembre 2013)

Va dire ça aux nombreuses personnes qui se sont entendu dire en boutique que tel ou tel défaut est normal et pas suffisant pour un retour.

Et idéalement, avant de renchérir, cherche des exemples concrets de remboursements où les clients n'ont pas eu à se justifier devant un vendeur


----------



## fousfous (14 Novembre 2013)

De toute facon si tu rend c'est que tu as une raison.


----------



## Eruvatar (14 Novembre 2013)

Personnellement, j'ai mon MBPr 13" depuis une semaine et je n'ai pas de problèmes de ralentissements particuliers.

En revanche, une vidéo en 4K sur youtube présente du lag tandis que sur un macbook air, non, ce qui est assez étonnant. Je pense que c'est OS X qui gère mal la CG intégrée, étant donné que sous bootcamp, je n'ai aucun lag.


----------



## PDD (16 Novembre 2013)

PDD a dit:


> Dans mon cas plus de blocage depuis 5 jours...


Malheureusement cela a recommencé, blocage du trackpad revenu, contact avec le vendeur: tous les 13" rétina  que nous avons vendus ont le même problème et il faut attendre la correction logicielle pour enfin avoir une machine "normale"... C'est assez ahurissant qu'Apple mette sur le marché une machine avec un tel défaut.


----------



## fousfous (16 Novembre 2013)

Il n'a jamais bloqué mon trackpad, même avant la MAJ.


----------



## robertodino (16 Novembre 2013)

Moi, j'ai gardé ma machine, le 2,4 avec 8go de ram.

C'est vrai que ça lag parfois comme on en a déjà parlé ici.

Par contre je me demande ce que ça devait donner sur la génération précédente avec sa HD4000


----------



## fousfous (16 Novembre 2013)

Avec une images de 139Mp ça passe sans ramer dans iPhoto (par contre ça fait planter aperçu quand j'essaye de mettre en pleine écran).


----------



## thierryd65 (18 Novembre 2013)

Niarlatop a dit:


> Perdez du temps si vous voulez, j'ai déjà apporté la réponse plus haut
> Le *vrai* droit de rétractation *sans nécessité de justifier son retour* n'est garanti que dans le cadre des achats en ligne.
> 
> Pour un achat en boutique, il faut avoir la chance de tomber sur la bonne personne pour qu'ils acceptent de reprendre un achat, et les conditions sont souvent drastiques.
> ...



L'échange ou le remboursement est possible dans un Apple Store "physique" sous 14 jours, c'est clairement indiqué avec la date de retour sur la facture.


----------



## Zash_FX (18 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour,

J'ai un MBPr 13" depuis une semaine et je remarque un problème lors de l'utilisation d'un écran externe : j'ai des ralentissements lorsque l'affichage est sur celui-ci.

Exemple : j'ai une page Safari ouverte sur un site contenant des Gif. Si la fenêtre de Safari est sur l'écran du MBPr, pas de problème le Gif est fluide. Si je déplace la fenêtre sur l'écran externe (samsung 24" connecté en HDMI) le Gif est extrêmement lent (une image/s)...

Est-ce que la CG a du mal ? Est-ce un problème d'optimisation des drivers? Avez-vous le même problème ?

Merci,


----------



## Vermilion (19 Novembre 2013)

Hello,



Zash_FX a dit:


> j'ai une page Safari ouverte sur un site contenant des Gif. Si la fenêtre de Safari est sur l'écran du MBPr, pas de problème le Gif est fluide. Si je déplace la fenêtre sur l'écran externe (samsung 24" connecté en HDMI) le Gif est extrêmement lent (une image/s)...
> 
> Est-ce que la CG a du mal ? Est-ce un problème d'optimisation des drivers? Avez-vous le même problème ?



Tu parles d'une image par seconde... Il s'agit probablement d'un problème d'optimisation (le mot est léger d'ailleurs) dans certaines situations. C'est typiquement le genre de soucis qui se règle à grand coup de patch. C'est peut être même un bug de Safari... du moteur de rendu HTML, ou de je ne sais quoi. C'est peut être aussi une mauvaise conception du site web ? As-tu testé sur d'autres sites ?

On est bien d'accord, il n'y a pas besoin d'avoir de très grosses performances au niveau GPU pour afficher correctement un GIF


----------



## fousfous (19 Novembre 2013)

Tout dépend du GIF, ce n'est pas particulièrement bien optimisé.
Pour les très grandes images c'est un peu plus lent.


----------



## Moebius13 (21 Novembre 2013)

Je fais un retour concernant ces ralentissements sur mon macbook pro 13 late 2013, i7 8go RAM et 256go de SSD.

Je dois admettre que je suis particulièrement deçu des ralentissements et des lags que je constate lors des animations ou du scrolling (ex : spotify ou Itunes).
Et pour ceux qui me diraient c'est ta machine ou c'est dans ta tête, je leur dirais tout simplement non. Je suis un joueur PC, j'ai l'habitude du 60 fps constant et le moindre ralentissement, la moindre saccade je la vois.

C'est bien beau de faire un superbe écran retina mais si c'est pour mettre un chop graphique asmathique derrière qui n'est pas capable de faire tourner le tout de façon fluide ça n'en vaut pas la peine.

Je viens d'un macbook air 2013 I7 et tout était parfaitement fluide et réactif et je n'ai changé que parce que la résolution de l'écran me piquait les yeux.
Au final je prie chaque jour pour que ça ne soit qu'un problème logiciel et pas matériel, qu'une simple mise à jour des pilotes graphiques suffise à régler tout ça mais je n'y crois guère.
Je pense tout simplement qu'une Iris ne peux pas gérer une telle définition correctement et vu le prix de la machine ça me tape sur le système de voir ces ralentissements, à ce compte de la simple full HD m'aurait suffit.

De même, je suis un peu déçu du SSD, moi qui m'attendait à un lancement instantané des applications, lorsque je vois qu'itunes me fait parfois un rebond ou deux et qu'il en va de même pour pages, ça me désole un peu (le SSD est quasiment vide et c'est un Samsung je précise).

Bref un bel écran, mais la configuration qui va avec n'est pas encore suffisante pour tenir le choc.


----------



## fousfous (21 Novembre 2013)

C'est vraiment étonnant parce qu'avec la même config je n'ai pas ces ralentissements.
Et iTunes démarre très vite, c'est quand même une app lourde avec une bibliothèque à charger, le temps de démarrage n'est vraiment pas long. 1 sec ou instantané c'est la même chose.


----------



## Moebius13 (21 Novembre 2013)

S'agissant des ralentissements graphiques il se peut que tu sois moins sensible que moi mais il est impossible que tu ne les ai pas si tu as un 13 avec une iris.
Pour le moment mon Mac est "out of the box", aucune application supplémentaire installé et toutes les mises à jour ok, donc ces ralentissements doivent se retrouver sur tous les 13 (il ne peut s'agir d'une défaillance de l'iris sur mon pc, cela se traduirait autrement et avec mon I7 la fréquence de l'iris est légèrement plus élevé que sur un I5).


----------



## fousfous (21 Novembre 2013)

Je suis quand même sensible au lag.
Mais sache que la iris gère largement mieux qu'une nvidia en openCL, donc ça ne peut venir uniquement de la puce.


----------



## Moebius13 (21 Novembre 2013)

j'espère que tu dis vrai et qu'une mise à jour logiciel va régler le soucis parce que c'est clairement un gros point noir pour moi.

Je ne veux pas d'un 15 pouces avec une carte dédiée parce que j'aime la mobilité du 13, son poids et son faible encombrement et que je n'ai pas l'utilité de tant de puissance.
Tout ce que je veux de mon 13 c'est qu'il soit parfaitement fluide sur une utilisation somme toute basique.


----------



## fousfous (21 Novembre 2013)

Ca ne changerais rien sur le 15.
Mais par exemple avec ma bibliothèque iPhoto et 4000 photos c'est super fluide, vraiment pas le moindre ralentissement, j'atteint le bas très rapidement.


----------



## Moebius13 (21 Novembre 2013)

Tu ne constates pas des ralentissements sur le scroll iTunes Store vidéo par exemple ? Pou encore un lag léger des animations lors du déploiement du dossier applications ?
Pour moi c'est la que c'est surtout flagrant ou par exemple sous safari en voulu activer la fonction qui permet de scroller à l'horizontal entre les pages actives.

Ça dépend des applications au final mais ça reste décevant et j'espère qu'Apple bosse sur la question parce que sinon je prendrais un peu mal les 1600 euros pour ça....


----------



## fousfous (21 Novembre 2013)

Un peu quand je met iTunes en plein écran, mais y tellement de choses dedans, et il n'y a que la ou il y a de légers lags.


----------



## robertodino (21 Novembre 2013)

On en a déjà parlé et reparlé ici. Tous les 13 en Retina ont les mêmes lags. Le fait est que certains sont plus susceptibles que d'autres.

Moi aussi je suis habitué à jouer avec 60 FPS minimum, donc chaque petit lag je le ressens. 

Pour la question si c'est logiciel, oui ça l'est, je vous conseille de télécharger l'app QuickRes dans le store, elle est gratuite.

Faites passer la résolution en 1280 X 800 (le natif du MacBook Pro sans Retina), vous n'aurez plus aucun lag! C'est donc clairement l'algorithme de conversion qui est foireux.

Je doute qu'Apple n'améliore ce point, ils ne l'ont pas fait sur la gamme précédente, ils ne le feront pas pour celle-ci non plus...


----------



## vanquishV12 (22 Novembre 2013)

Si ça peut vous aider j'ai eu un hackintosh i7 quad MBA 2012 (i7 1.8), un Retina 13 early 2013 (i7) et un retina 13 late 2013 (i5 2.66).
Sur le hackintosh, lag
Sur le MBA, zéro lag, jamais le moindre souci.
SUr le Retina 13 early 2013 ça laguait un peu tout le temps, et très fort lorsqu'il y avait plusieurs logiciels ouverts... tout en sachant que ça n'avait rien de rédhibitoire. En tant qu'early adopter il faut l'accepter.

Par contre sur le late 2013 en i5 2.66 c'est ultra fluide, autant voire plus que le MBA que j'avais eu.

Vous êtes sur que vos machines ne sont pas défaillantes ?
A moins que les versions les moins puissantes ne laguent et pas les autres ?

En tout cas pour moi c'est un pur bonheur !


----------



## Moebius13 (22 Novembre 2013)

Non ça ne vient clairement pas de la machine, j'ai le 13 en I7, 8go, sur le i7 la fréquence de l'iris est légèrement supérieur que sur les i5 d'après ce que j'ai pu lire.
Elle n'est pas défaillante, un défaillance se caractérisait pas d'autres symptômes comme des artefacts visuels caractéristiques d'un problème de carte graphique.

Si c'est donc bien logiciel et qu'Apple ne fait rien c'est proprement scandaleux et je n'investirait plus dans un Mac, en tout cas plus à ce prix.
Pour ce tarif j'estime avoir droit à une machine parfaite et d'une réactivité exemplaire...


----------



## vanquishV12 (22 Novembre 2013)

Bha c'est ce qu'on a non ?
Le traitement que demande le rétina est colossal !
Sur le 15 c'est un GPU dédié qui calcule tout.

Personnellement je trouve ce late 13 parfait...


----------



## Moebius13 (22 Novembre 2013)

Non pour ma part ça n'est pas ce que j'ai, il n'y pas une fluidité et une réactivité exemplaire en toutes circonstances.
Après comme dit plus haut je suis peut être particulièrement sensible à ce genre de problèmes mais je ne peux m'empêcher de me dire que c'est un ordinateur avec un écran tout bonnement formidable (j'ai la chance de ne pas avoir de ghosting), mais avec une résolution encore mal gérée et optimisée.
Franchement, quand j'ouvre spotify et que je fais défiler ma sélection (une centaine de morceaux) et que le scroll lag comme une vieille deuch asthmatique ça m'agace prodigieusement alors que c'était parfaitement fluide sur un macbook air 13 (qui hélas a un écran qui me tue les yeux).


----------



## cl97 (24 Novembre 2013)

Est-ce que qq'un a essayé 10.9.1 qui est en bêta en ce moment ? De mémoire, y avait un truc obscure dans les release note et je me demande si&#8230;


----------



## robertodino (25 Novembre 2013)

cl97 a dit:


> Est-ce que qq'un a essayé 10.9.1 qui est en bêta en ce moment ? De mémoire, y avait un truc obscure dans les release note et je me demande si



Bon et bien on va espérer que les pilotes seront mis à jour...


----------



## Moebius13 (26 Novembre 2013)

Bof... Je m'attends à rien, Apple demande aux beta testeurs de se concentrer sur les pilotes graphiques mais encore une fois on ne verra presque aucun gain visible, à la limite un léger mieux dans les bench et encore...
Je suis sur qu'avec une optimisation aux petits oignons l'iris suffirait largement à assurer une fluidité parfaite dans toutes les taches courantes.
Quand on voit qu'un A7 fait tourner de façon parfaitement fluide un Ipad avec son écran retina sans jamais aucune saccade dans les animations, ça laisse penser qu'il y a une marge énorme sur l'Iris.


----------



## macproo (5 Décembre 2013)

dainfamous a dit:


> je me pose la question de savoir si c'est hardware ou software?
> 
> je veux dire: est ce que les possesseurs de 15" avec 750M, ont un taux de lags aussi conséquents?
> 
> j'ai un 15" late 2013 avec la CG dediee toujours active, (Je fais pas confiance a la Iris), et je n'ai pas ce type de lags donc peut être une mauvaise optimisation du couple Mavericks-Iris?




salut,

j'ai aussi un rmbp 15" late avec la gt750m  et j'ai aussi remarqué ces fameux lags du a leur animation quand je veux mettre en mode plein écran.

-c'est impossible de désactiver cette animation plein écran justement?
ça pourrait permettre peut etre plus de fluidité?

parfois sur video youtube elle se fige une micro seconde pour arriver en plein ecran meme si l'audio ne freeze pas.

au départ je croyais c'était seulement sous chrome car pas autant optimisé que safarari mais meme sous safari ou autre soft itunes, plan j'ai ces fameux micro lag qui fruste tellement sur une telle machine survitaminé.

on voit parfois meme le petit cercle multi color qui "load".

pour mon 1er mac je suis assez déçu si apple ne fixe pas ça.
il n'y a rien a reprocher a la machine hormis cela c'est vraiment dommage.

-j'ai cru comprendre que certains n'ont pas ce lag? d'ou peut venir donc ce pb?


 @dainfamous tu fais comment pour tourner exclusivement sur la 750M.

ça mintéresse fortement si ça résoud ce pb de lag!

merci!


----------



## dainfamous (5 Décembre 2013)

je sais pas si cela va résoudre ton pb mais utilise le logiciel gfxCardStatus 2.3

tu l'installes et cela te permet de choisir entre 3 menus:

integre
dedié ou
basculement automatique


----------



## macproo (6 Décembre 2013)

merci je teste ça!

bizarre qu'apple ne propose pas ça en natif non?
la 750m semble aussi silencieuse que l'iris pro?

-s'agissant de l'animation pour aller en mode plein écran c'est possible de le désactiver? 

j'ai effacé les animations du dock pour réduire les pages etc c'est deja bcp plus fluide.


----------



## Bab0u (17 Décembre 2013)

Toujours pas d'améliorations côté fluidité du Finder.


----------



## fousfous (17 Décembre 2013)

Bah c'est ultra fluide.


----------



## robertodino (17 Décembre 2013)

Mise à jour 10.9.1 et c'est pareil. Toujours des petits lags par ci par là...


----------



## mkkostia (20 Décembre 2013)

Alors que tout le monde se rassure les petits défauts de jeunesse sont fréquents dans la famille des rétina. A la  sortie en 2012 j'ai fait l'acquisition du 15" 2.3ghz et j'ai été sacrément déçu en utilisant la Intel HD absolument toutes les animations de Mountain Lion ramaient comme sur un P4 monocore sans parler des soucis de ghosting sur l'écran et de la capricieuse airport bref la totale ! Cependant quelques deux mois après Apple a sorti plusieurs correctifs qui ont fini par venir à bout de tous les lags  ! Il faut être patient : nouvelle machine sur un nouveau système des petits soucis sont à prévoir ! 
En espérant vous avoir éclairé


----------



## kocca (26 Décembre 2013)

J'ai ce message d'erreur qui apparait constamment dans la console : 

26/12/2013 23:09:58,000 kernel[0]: The USB device Apple Internal Keyboard / Trackpad (Port 5 of Hub at 0x14000000) may have caused a wake by issuing a remote wakeup (2)

Pourtant je croyais que ça avait été fixé avec la mise à jour MacBook Pro Retina EFI Update v1.3

Avez-vous aussi ces messages d'erreur avec vos MBpr 13' late 2013 ?

Est-ce que ça peut expliquer les lags ? Le kernel_task me prend environ un peu plus de 300 Mo de ram pour info.


----------



## kocca (29 Décembre 2013)

Alors ? Personne pour vérifier la console et la quantité de Ram prise par le kernel_task à vide svp ?


----------



## fousfous (29 Décembre 2013)

476Mo.
Par contre il allumé depuis un certain temps.


----------



## thomkst (29 Décembre 2013)

462, ça monte souvent au-dessus de 600


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (29 Décembre 2013)

Même chose pour le mien. Par contre je n'ai pas suivi la question, puisque ça ne me gène pas dans mon utilisation. Mais ils finiront par le corriger.


----------



## Mopiu (5 Janvier 2014)

Macbook reçu depuis plusieurs semaines, aucun ralentissement ni lag, tout est aussi fluide que sur mon MBA. 

Par contre Mavericks est à chier, avec toutes les applications non optimisées + garageband qui est devenu instable, truffé de bugs


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (5 Janvier 2014)

Et dans la console, as-tu le même message que cité plus haut ?


----------



## jimmy852 (9 Janvier 2014)

Bonsoir!
Lag éradiqué par apple? Ou non? 
Et le problème du clavier et du pad?
J'ai beau fouiller les forum depuis mi-décembre plus aucune nouvelle..
Merci


----------



## fousfous (9 Janvier 2014)

Bah moi j'ai jamais eu ces problèmes, donc bon...


----------



## thomkst (9 Janvier 2014)

jimmy852 a dit:


> Bonsoir!
> Lag éradiqué par apple? Ou non?
> Et le problème du clavier et du pad?
> J'ai beau fouiller les forum depuis mi-décembre plus aucune nouvelle..
> Merci



Je te croyais convaincu jimmy852 !


----------



## jimmy852 (9 Janvier 2014)

Tu m'a convaincu j'etais prêt a le commander puis j'ai lu ce topic et étant de nature inquiet..
Vu que tous le monde dit " apple va arranger ca" je voulais juste savoir si ces problèmes bien qu'absent sur ton beau macbook  existaient encore..
Quand je vois que le air ne ressence pas autant de plainte sur le topic " air" je rehesite.. Meme si au fond de moi je veux le pro ..
Quand on tape bug retina.. Ca fait quand même peur le nombre de topic, article... Sur ce problème et en général sur les lag ou autre..
Apple s'est bougé ou rien de neuf?
Mais ne le prend pas pour toi, je suis qqn de " chiant" sur les choix..


----------



## Pelliculart (9 Janvier 2014)

Dans mon cas tout roule niquel, un vrai plaisir, je le trouve définitivement mieux que le air


----------



## jimmy852 (9 Janvier 2014)

En quoi tu le trouves mieux? 
Et tu n'as jamais eus de lag ou bug du trackpad?


----------



## thomkst (9 Janvier 2014)

jimmy852 a dit:


> Tu m'a convaincu j'etais prêt a le commander puis j'ai lu ce topic et étant de nature inquiet..
> Vu que tous le monde dit " apple va arranger ca" je voulais juste savoir si ces problèmes bien qu'absent sur ton beau macbook  existaient encore..
> Quand je vois que le air ne ressence pas autant de plainte sur le topic " air" je rehesite.. Meme si au fond de moi je veux le pro ..
> Quand on tape bug retina.. Ca fait quand même peur le nombre de topic, article... Sur ce problème et en général sur les lag ou autre..
> ...



Encore une fois, bien souvent ce sont seulement les mécontents qui font part de leur expérience. Ceux pour qui tout roule ne le mentionne pas forcément, du coup sur les forums ça amplifie rapidement le truc, pour rien.

Ça dépend aussi des versions, certains ont eu ces problèmes avec des modèles plus anciens du MBPr, ou alors ces problèmes ont depuis disparu avec des MàJ ou autres. Enfin, tu peux malheureusement tomber sur un produit avec des défauts de fabrication mais dans ce cas tu en auras un nouveau !


----------



## jimmy852 (9 Janvier 2014)

thomkst a dit:


> Encore une fois, bien souvent ce sont seulement les mécontents qui font part de leur expérience. Ceux pour qui tout roule ne le mentionne pas forcément, du coup sur les forums ça amplifie rapidement le truc, pour rien.
> 
> Ça dépend aussi des versions, certains ont eu ces problèmes avec des modèles plus anciens du MBPr, ou alors ces problèmes ont depuis disparu avec des MàJ ou autres. Enfin, tu peux malheureusement tomber sur un produit avec des défauts de fabrication mais dans ce cas tu en auras un nouveau !



J'imagine oui, et je sais bien que les forums sont forcément plus remplis de mécontents que de satisfaits! 
Mais je faisais la comparaison avec les macbook air:
- certe les forums de air ont aussi des topics "plaintes" due à certains problèmes par exemple, mais beaucoup beaucoup moins que pour le rétina (pur exemple: je ne crois pas avoir vu de topic comme celui-ci dans le forum air)
- aussi, des articles de 3 ou 4 sites sur les "problèmes du rétina" se sont multiplié, pas plus tard qu'à la mis décembre, d'ou mon inquiétude. Des article " bug sur le air " je n'en ai pas remarqué..

je ne suis pas là pour cracher sur votre franchise hein loin de là, je vous crois à 100%! 
Mais il faut me comprendre, c'est un énorme budget pour moi ( pour tous ), exceptionnel, puis que je suis étudiant et (pas encore) fortuné . j'ai juste la crainte de lacher 1300 et recevoir un ordi qui lag, et qui n'offre pas la fluidité que je cherche à ce prix!
Et comme j'ai lu dans ce topic, apple avait procédé à des mises à jour qui n'ont rien changer pour certains utilisateurs ( il y a moins d'un mois)
je voulais juste des témoignages de possesseurs de macpro rétina qui avait ces problèmes et qui ont été effacé par apple ( la moindre des choses quand même)

Avoir des témoignages de personne qui ont eus le rétina il y a peu sans problème me rassure déjà, mais avoir des témoignages d'ancien plaignants, qui aujourdh'ui sont satisfaits me rassurerai encore plus!
merci encore pour toutes vos réponses! et merci pour ton suivi thomkst


----------



## fousfous (9 Janvier 2014)

Moi aussi je suis étudiant et c'état un gros achat, mais je n'ai pas hésité et je ne suis pas decu du tout.
Tu comptes prendre quelle modèle?


----------



## jimmy852 (9 Janvier 2014)

macbook pro rétina 8go de RAM, 256go ssd, i5 de base
même config pour le air si je me redirige vers celui-ci


----------



## Noukon (9 Janvier 2014)

Bonjour,

Mon premier message ici, après avoir parcouru depuis quelques jours les différents avis. 
Je me suis récemment pris le MBPr que vous citez (i5 8Go 256Go) et je confirme que tout roule pour le mieux.

Venant d'un Pc assez dernier cri avec un Hackintosh, je peux confirmer également que le MBPr fonctionne à merveille et ne lag aucunement.

De plus, pour une utilisation en tant qu'étudiant, je doute que la puissance de la machine soit limitée.

Mokk


----------



## Pelliculart (9 Janvier 2014)

jimmy852 a dit:


> En quoi tu le trouves mieux?
> Et tu n'as jamais eus de lag ou bug du trackpad?




Jamais eu de tout cela.
Et je le trouve mieux pour un tas de raison (micro, qualité écran, rapidité ssd, cg plus puissante, etc). Je m'en sers pour du montage sous Final Cut Pro X et de la création sous Motion et Photoshop CC.
Accessoirement j'ai installé Windows 8.1 en dualboot pour les jeux que j'apprécie ( Infestation : Survivor Stories, Ghost Recon Online, Counter Strike GO, League Of Legends, Minecraft) et ça roule sans soucis aussi, à part sur Ghost et Infestation ou je dois jouer en minimum avec une "petite" résolution de 1280 par 800 pour rester fluide.


----------



## jimmy852 (9 Janvier 2014)

Cool tout ça!
Tu l'as acheté quand?


----------



## Pelliculart (9 Janvier 2014)

jimmy852 a dit:


> Cool tout ça!
> Tu l'as acheté quand?



Je l'ai depuis fin-Novembre 2013. J'ai attendu que le rush soit passé


----------



## jimmy852 (10 Janvier 2014)

Pelliculart a dit:


> Je l'ai depuis fin-Novembre 2013. J'ai attendu que le rush soit passé



Ok! Je me lance demain 
Merci


----------



## PDD (10 Janvier 2014)

Le mien est de nouveau au SAV pour les blocages du TP...


----------



## jimmy852 (10 Janvier 2014)

Ah..
Je vais croiser les doigts alors


----------



## Mopiu (10 Janvier 2014)

jimmy852 a dit:


> J'imagine oui, et je sais bien que les forums sont forcément plus remplis de mécontents que de satisfaits!
> Mais je faisais la comparaison avec les macbook air:
> - certe les forums de air ont aussi des topics "plaintes" due à certains problèmes par exemple, mais beaucoup beaucoup moins que pour le rétina (pur exemple: je ne crois pas avoir vu de topic comme celui-ci dans le forum air)
> - aussi, des articles de 3 ou 4 sites sur les "problèmes du rétina" se sont multiplié, pas plus tard qu'à la mis décembre, d'ou mon inquiétude. Des article " bug sur le air " je n'en ai pas remarqué..
> ...



J'étais comme toi avant d'avoir le mien (tout haut de gamme sauf la RAM qui est à 8go) et franchement, impec, j'appréhendais beaucoup, ayant lu énormément de retour négatifs sur internet, mais je viens d'un Air 2012 et je peux t'affirmer qu'il est tout aussi fluide et rapide, pour ma part RAS, que du bonheur


----------



## jimmy852 (10 Janvier 2014)

Je pense donc que le retina a eus des débuts compliqués mais que tous ( ou presque ) a été corriger! Il y aura encore des mises à jour bientôt je suppose ?
Merci pour vos témoignages!


----------



## chinoisurfer (12 Janvier 2014)

Comme mopius j'etais sous macbook air 8GO de ram 13 pouce de 2012 et la semaine qui arrive je vais switcher  sur le 13 retira  Je suis aller l'essayer a la fnac et no soucis de fluidité sur leur modèle d'expo sur safari and co 

Jimmy si tu es étudiant comme moi, regarde si ta fac propose apple on campus


----------



## jimmy852 (12 Janvier 2014)

chinoisurfer a dit:


> Comme mopius j'etais sous macbook air 8GO de ram 13 pouce de 2012 et la semaine qui arrive je vais switcher  sur le 13 retira  Je suis aller l'essayer a la fnac et no soucis de fluidité sur leur modèle d'expo sur safari and co
> 
> Jimmy si tu es étudiant comme moi, regarde si ta fac propose apple on campus



Ma fac propose bien l'Apple on campus et ce soir je commande le 13'MBPr 
Je l'aurai quand vous pensez?


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (12 Janvier 2014)

On sort totalement du sujet :/


----------



## gloodone (15 Janvier 2014)

Mr Eddy a dit:


> On sort totalement du sujet :/



bien sur que cela lag sur les mabook pro 2013 retina 13 8GO et 256 SSD 
je viens d'en avoir un en décembre (mon ancien MBP de 2 ans avec lion et ssd etais plus rapide)
je suis également très sensible au lag mais m'y attendais vraiment pas sur des pages web 
(safari cela va encore en version 7 si pas trop chargé) mais sur chrome sur une page chargé de petites photo c un cata 
(style Facebook site de rencontres ect...), les animations de fenêtres :rallyes: les pages un peu chargés, itunes la on touche le fond 

je suis particulièrement sensible car j'ai également un gros PC 
690 GTX (double gpu et I7 a 5 G) et si je joue c 'est a 120 fps je vois meme les ralentissements en dessous de 50 sur un moniteur 120 ...

enfin la on parle de surf sur du web et cela fatigue énormément la vue sur les pages web un peu chargé (sois la carte assure pas assez l'iris de intel sois les drv sont développées avec les pieds ou sois il y des bugs avec mavericks ....


cela parait étrange qd même que la puce iris arrive pas a s 'en sortir pour des scroll de jaquettes iTunes ou des pages web, la resolution du retina est elle trop lourde 
j'espere franchement que c 'est software ou mavericks bugé car cela fatigue on a l impression d être en 15 hz  ?? l'écran a tendance a amplifier le problème car il très contrasté aussi 
mais ITUNE et l'agrandissement des fenêtres j 'ai cru a un blague 
sinon le reste c'est rapide (pas de freeze ou pb de chargement) simplement la CG 

j 'avais baissé la resolution et le scroll étais pas terrible du tout sur iTunes donc cela laisse de l'espoir que c de l'optimisation de même photoshop est pas mal 

c vraimant domage car sinon c de la balle atomique sans cette fatigue visuelle

cela le fait sur tout les 13 et 15 (après cela se voit surtout dans le noir et piece pas eclairé)
dans un magasin cela attenu bien le pb


----------



## fousfous (15 Janvier 2014)

Chrome est loin d'être optimisé aussi, utilise safari.


----------



## chinoisurfer (15 Janvier 2014)

jimmy852 a dit:


> Ma fac propose bien l'Apple on campus et ce soir je commande le 13'MBPr
> Je l'aurai quand vous pensez?



Pour ma part j'ai pris la versions a 1499 donc avec 'appelons campus a 1318 euros. Je suis aller directement applestore de Nantes le prendre  
Sinon ben t'en a pour minimum une semaine a attendre. Mais quand tu vas commander il te feront une estimation.


----------



## jimmy852 (15 Janvier 2014)

J'ai commandé mon mac dimanche et je l'aurai demain ou vendredi 
J'espère ne pas avoir de problème dessus!
J'ai pris le même modèle que toi et j'en ai aussi eus pour 1318&#8364;


----------



## Trocoul (17 Janvier 2014)

salutations a tous, ceci est mon premier post sur ce forum et ironiquement je ne pensais que ce serai pour me plaindre ..
je vous explique brièvement la situation, je suis PC-iste comme on dit, depuis le premier ordinateur que j'ai allumé, j'ai serte que 18ans mais c'est déjà assez pour avoir l'experience de windows xp,7,8 et 8.1
récemment pour mes études en medecine j'ai du m'acheter un ordinateur portable car ma tour de 50cm de haut montée moi même était un peu lourde dans ma sacoche 
mon choix c'est porté sur la gamme d'apple, au vu du bien que j'en ai toujours entendu par rapport a windows et des test que j'ai pu faire et voir, j'ai craqué et pris un Macbook Pro retina, le modèle le plus haut des 13"
un ami ma conseillé de quand même me faire un petit bootcamp avec windows 8.1 de coté pour les quelques taches que j'aurai du mal a faire sur Mac OS, ce que j'ai fait
je me retrouve maintenant avec un mac fluide mais vraiment pas assez, qui ne repond pas du tout a mes attente de perfection et d'optimisation cependant je me retrouve avec un ultrabook faisant tourner windows 8.1 a merveille, bien mieux que mac OS si j'ose dire ...
c'est extrêmement ironique et déstabilisant pour moi qui voulais m'échapper un peu de l'univers windows..
c'est incroyable qu'au prix de 1500 (avec la remise étudiante) je n'ai pas une experience utilisateur parfaite, étant donné que mon premier choix s'était porté sur un MBair maximisé au départ et que le vendeur m'as fortement conseillé de changer pour ce que j'ai car soit disant beaucoup plus puissant 

si certain d'entre vous ont des solutions pour corriger cette non-fluidité permanente, a moins qu'il faille que j'attende une mise a jour ..je reste perplexe de mon choix et bien moins agréablement surpris que lorsque je suis passé sur un Iphone 5S.


----------



## fousfous (17 Janvier 2014)

Je comprend pas comment vous n'arrivez pas à le trouver fluide... Il est extrêmement fluide, windows n'est pas fluide, ça c'est sur. Quand je suis passé de mon PC au rétina j'ai quand meme bien gagné en fluidité.
Ce que tu peux prendre comme un manque de fluidité est peut être dut au fait que 4pixels = 1point. Donc le déplacement se fait toujours de 2 pixels en 2 pixels, mais au pire ça ne change rien niveau fluidité par rapport à un non retina.


----------



## Trocoul (17 Janvier 2014)

attention, je ne dénigre pas les performance avancée de mon mac, il est très bon et ce charge tres bien/vite de lourde tache grace au joli combo de fluidité d'acces (SSD) et de calcul (processeur).
mais comment expliquer alors l'absence de cette impression de petit ralentissement sur windows 8.1 installé sur cette même machine ..?


----------



## fousfous (17 Janvier 2014)

Parce que windows 8 ce n'est que des carrés...
Mais tu l'utilises en quelle définition windows?


----------



## tom dom (17 Janvier 2014)

Trocoul a dit:


> attention, je ne dénigre pas les performance avancée de mon mac, il est très bon et ce charge tres bien/vite de lourde tache grace au joli combo de fluidité d'acces (SSD) et de calcul (processeur).
> mais comment expliquer alors l'absence de cette impression de petit ralentissement sur windows 8.1 installé sur cette même machine ..?



Bonsoir, 
Qu'entends-tu par "petit ralentissement" sur ton 13" Retina ? Quelles applications ?


----------



## PDD (17 Janvier 2014)

Dans mon cas ce sont des blocages "inertes" de plusieurs secondes quand un ordre a été donné, je demande le retour à la page précédente dans FF, et il ne se passe rien pendant 10 secondes, je descend sur une page avec deux doigts, idem......Je n'ai jamais eu cela avec aucun Mac mais ce problème est aléatoire, souvent tout fonctionne normalement...Il est toujours en "réparation chez Apple" car mon vendeur (Cipiyou à Verviers-Belgique) est incapable de régler cela.


----------



## fousfous (17 Janvier 2014)

Bah si ça vient de FF c'est normal.
Utilise safari, au moins ça fonctionne.


----------



## Sly54 (17 Janvier 2014)

Trocoul a dit:


> sétant donné que mon premier choix s'était porté sur un MBair maximisé au départ


Configuration exacte ?


----------



## Trocoul (18 Janvier 2014)

fousfous a dit:


> Parce que windows 8 ce n'est que des carrés...
> Mais tu l'utilises en quelle définition windows?



En résolution retina, 2250x1600 l'utilitaire BootCamp est très bien fichu et installé tout les pilote au premier démarrage du nouvel OS

Il faut savoir que comme PDD il me semble, les petit ralentissement et bloquante sont assez aléatoire et surviennent dans des applications Apple (animation de réduction d'une fenêtre, glissement suite à un geste des doigts) et évidemment dans les logiciel non Apple que je trouve très mal optimisé sur Mac contrairement à Windows (adobe reader  )

Sly54, Pour ce qui est de la configuration du MBA que je comptais prendre au départ c'est le modèle maximum ,i7,8go de ram, 512go ssd

Après je ne m'alarme pas ou ne crie pas au scandale mais je m'attendais tout de même à un peu plus


----------



## fousfous (18 Janvier 2014)

C'est logique que tu puisse moins avoir une impression de manque de fluidité en 2250x1600 car pour le coup 1pixels = 1points, donc du coup c'est bien dur de voir quelque chose.
Mais moi c'est extrêmement fluide quand je fais les gestes de glissement et tout, même avec pleins d'app d'allumer. Tu dois peut-être en utiliser une qui est très mal optimisé.


----------



## Pelliculart (18 Janvier 2014)

Vous êtes sur que vous parlez de 2250x1600. Le macBook Pro Retina 13" est en 2 560 x 1 600 natif.



fousfous a dit:


> C'est logique que tu puisse moins avoir une impression de manque de fluidité en 2250x1600 car pour le coup 1pixels = 1points, donc du coup c'est bien dur de voir quelque chose.



Pour Windows 8.1 au contraire fousfous cette résolution est mieux gérée, quand tu passes sur cette résolution avec un petit écran win 8.1 applique un équivalent du "retina" mais qui est plus fluide et mieux gérée (de mon point de vue). Tu n'as jamais installé Windows sur un retina ? Tu l'auras su en testant 

"C'est logique que" > Non c'est pas logique 

Tes derniers posts transpirent la frustration sur Windows. Certes nous sommes sur un forum Apple mais sache qu'il y a des gens ici présents qui ont de bonnes expériences avec Windows également. D'ailleurs mon pc fixe est bien plus rapide que mon retina, m'a couté moins cher, avec celui ci je navigue, joue, etc sans aucun bugs et jamais eu de bluescreen ou autre. Par contre je suis content aussi de mon macbook pro retina pour le déplacement je le trouve vraiment pratique vu que je passe mon temps au travail à faire de la prise de note + recherche sur le net (firefox tourne parfaitement chez moi et même avec des modules type adblockplus/ghostery/xmarks, sans aucun bugs que vous avez cités, d'ailleurs autant que sur Safari vu que t'en parlais plus bas* avec ton avis aussi tranché là-dessus  !).
Et pour du montage vidéo occasionnel il est bon aussi.


Trocoul, vu que je n'ai pas tes bugs de ralentissement cité ci-dessous, peut-être pourrais tu faire une vidéo avec une démarche type pour que je fasse un test de comparaison et que je t'envoie le résultat ?
J'espère dans ton cas que ce soit juste un bug du côté de mavericks, Apple est un peu lent sur les correctifs de son OS dernièrement, ça en reste un bon OS mais disons qu'il y a peu de changements/surprises ces derniers temps et malgré tout il reste certains bugs connus depuis quelques mois. Misons donc sur une belle surprise à venir =)


*





fousfous a dit:


> Bah si ça vient de FF c'est normal.
> Utilise safari, au moins ça fonctionne.


----------



## Trocoul (18 Janvier 2014)

Pelliculart a dit:


> Trocoul, vu que je n'ai pas tes bugs de ralentissement cité ci-dessous, peut-être pourrais tu faire une vidéo avec une démarche type pour que je fasse un test de comparaison et que je t'envoie le résultat ?



j'ai quelque idée en tête de manip récurante question ralentissement, je vais tenter de faire ça pour mieux démontrer ce soucis a ceux qui ne l'ont pas, en tout cas ton post respire la franchise, ça fait du bien de voir des gens qui reconnaisse du bon dans tout comme du moins bon sans s'obstiner a critiquer sans cesse


----------



## Clafou (18 Janvier 2014)

Je serai également curieux de voir une vidéo montrant ces soucis.

Faut aussi se dire que pas mal d'utilisateurs qui subissent ces ralentissements/lags (appelons ça comme on veut) passent probablement à côté sans trop se poser des questions, ça dépend parfois (souvent?) de l'exigence des personnes.

Reste qu'un blocage de plusieurs secondes et vraiment plus inquiétant et dérangeant qu'un ralentissement sur une minimisation de fenêtre!


----------



## PDD (19 Janvier 2014)

fousfous a dit:


> Bah si ça vient de FF c'est normal.
> Utilise safari, au moins ça fonctionne.


J'utilise FF  sur mon 15" Rétina et ce problème n'existe pas! Il n'existait pas non plus sur mon précédant 13"...Non mon 13" fin 2013 a vraiment un problème...


----------



## fousfous (19 Janvier 2014)

Bah utilise safari et tout ira bien, c'est un problème logiciel de FF. C'est pas parce qu'il marche sur une machine qu'il va forcément bien fonctionner sur une autre, je trouve FF très aléatoire à ce niveau.


----------



## Pelliculart (19 Janvier 2014)

fousfous a dit:


> Bah utilise safari et tout ira bien, c'est un problème logiciel de FF. C'est pas parce qu'il marche sur une machine qu'il va forcément bien fonctionner sur une autre, je trouve FF très aléatoire à ce niveau.



Encore faut-il aimer utiliser Safari. Et c'est assez osé d'affirmer "tout ira bien" et de dire juste après "C'est pas parce qu'il marche sur une machine qu'il va forcément bien fonctionner sur une autre". Je sais que tu pense à FireFox sur ta deuxième phrase, mais ceci est aussi applicable sur Safari et tout autres logiciels Apple ou non.

_(note perso : d'ailleurs je m'en sers jamais, quand je dev sur des sites j'ai toujours des soucis pour optimiser sur Safari alors quel galère. Et puis j'ai déjà eu des blocages sur Safari, des erreurs SSL et autres bugs à devoir régler, mais bon c'est un hors sujet et cela ne concerne que mon avis. Libre à chacun de choisir son navigateur en fonction de son expérience, aucun n'est meilleur qu'un autre au point de devoir être imposé à son entourage, comme certains le feraient en politique, ... *mode troll on* à part peut-être Internet Explorer *mode troll off* mais ce serait un autre débat inutile ici ^^')_

Hors ici PDD veut utiliser Firefox, le but est donc de l'aider à le faire fonctionner au mieux possible car je ne serai pas aussi catégorique en disant que c'est la faute à un soucis logiciel de Firefox. Dans une config similaire il n'y a aucun soucis, le truc dans son cas c'est qu'il a ce genre de ralentissement ailleurs, je doute que Firefox soit le responsable de ses malheurs tel avancé dans ton "argumentaire".

@PDD,
peux tu essayer d'installer la dernière version de Firefox Aurora (utilisé en développement mais elle reste assez stable) et me dire si tu as exactement le même soucis ou non ? Ils ont changé le moteur sur cette version, je serai curieux de voir si ton bug se reproduit ici.
Bon courage et tiens nous au jus !


----------



## PDD (19 Janvier 2014)

Le Mac est depuis 15 jours en retour chez Apple, mon vendeur m'a signalé qu'il ne pouvait rien faire et que ce problème était reconnu sur certains 13" rétina Haswell, dès son retour je donne l'information.


----------



## Pelliculart (19 Janvier 2014)

PDD a dit:


> Le Mac est depuis 15 jours en retour chez Apple, mon vendeur m'a signalé qu'il ne pouvait rien faire et que ce problème était reconnu sur certains 13" rétina Haswell, dès son retour je donne l'information.



Tu as la poisse pour le coup, bon courage et à bientôt pour les infos de retour


----------



## antoine_b (23 Février 2014)

Bonjour, 

Je pense sérieusement à acquérir un mac book pro retina 13" dans sa configuration 8go de ram et 256go de ssd. 
J'ai parcouru cette discussion et je me demande si les problèmes de ralentissement évoqués sont toujours présents ou si des maj ont pu résoudre ces problèmes ? 
Car acheter un pc à 1500 et me retrouver avec des buts de ce genre me font un peu peur.. 

Merci d'avance ! ;-)


----------



## fousfous (23 Février 2014)

Moi je n'ai aucuns de ces problèmes.


----------



## antoine_b (23 Février 2014)

Tu n'en as jamais eu ou des patch récent les ont résolus ?


----------



## fousfous (23 Février 2014)

J'en ai jamais eu.


----------



## antoine_b (24 Février 2014)

Merci de ta réponse ;-) 
Donc ça semble être un problème qui ne concerne que certains utilisateurs. 
Je pense donc bien prendre ce Mac !


----------



## fousfous (24 Février 2014)

Tu ne regretteras pas, il est vraiment top.


----------



## MrFoulek (24 Février 2014)

Pour ma part j'ai un MBPR 13" haut de gamme (celui à 1800) et je n'ai aucun problème de lags ou autre !


----------



## antoine_b (24 Février 2014)

Et c'est peut etre un peu hors sujet,

Mais par rapport à la possible "Haswell Refresh " qui aurait lieu vers Avril. Ca vaut mieux le coup d'attendre ou ils n'apporteront pas grand chose ?


----------



## MrFoulek (24 Février 2014)

antoine_b a dit:


> Et c'est peut etre un peu hors sujet,
> 
> Mais par rapport à la possible "Haswell Refresh " qui aurait lieu vers Avril. Ca vaut mieux le coup d'attendre ou ils n'apporteront pas grand chose ?



Comme dit ce n'est ou ne sera qu'un "refresh" d'après les différents avis que j'ai pu lire sur le forum de MacGce ne sera qu'un gain de quelques Mhz supplémentaires en partie (de 2,4 GHz à 2,5 GHz par exemple) la différence ne se fera pas réellement ressentir à mon avis !


----------



## PDD (24 Février 2014)

Je confirme que le second retour de mon MBPR13" Mavericks-Haswell au SAV (qui l'a gardé 15j!) a supprimé les problèmes de lenteurs que j'avais signalés ici. Donc machine impeccable maintenant pour moi depuis 2 mois.


----------



## antoine_b (24 Février 2014)

MrFoulek a dit:


> Comme dit ce n'est ou ne sera qu'un "refresh" d'après les différents avis que j'ai pu lire sur le forum de MacGce ne sera qu'un gain de quelques Mhz supplémentaires en partie (de 2,4 GHz à 2,5 GHz par exemple) la différence ne se fera pas réellement ressentir à mon avis !



Oui c'est bien ce que je pensais également ! merci ;-)




> Je confirme que le second retour de mon MBPR13" Mavericks-Haswell au SAV (qui l'a gardé 15j!) a supprimé les problèmes de lenteurs que j'avais signalés ici. Donc machine impeccable maintenant pour moi depuis 2 mois.



Bon, ca me rassure alors sur ces petit soucis ! ^^
merci également !


----------

